# Official 2014 PT Classic thread



## A_Smith

The 2014 PT Classic will be flown by the NPR club in Eastern PA. 
This race will be a fundraiser for the club.
There is no entry/perch fee, BUT this IS a fundraiser for the club,  so a $10 donation per bird is requested but not mandatory. Also it is requested to include pedigree if available to encourage more member loft participation. This will help spread the birds out among members, due to the possibility of many participants in the race. 
The birds must be banded with a 2014 IF or AU band.

The birds will NOT be returned after the race. The birds will be distributed among NPR members. The birds become property of the NPR member(s) handling the bird(s) for the race.
The birds will be flown as part of the handlers young bird team. The birds will be part of the weekly club race. There will be a weekly club race report (full clocking) If the bird is first or second to the loft, it will also be on the combine race report . (2 bird clocking) This will be the only way to track your birds progress. Vaccinations, medications, race shipment etc. is up to the handler. Your information or handlers contact information will not be shared unless both parties agree. You will only be identified as your PT handle. (unless it is on your pedigree) 

The PT Classic is for bragging rights, and a trophy, no monetary prize will be awarded. The race will be the end of Oct. Or early Nov. 2014, Date and direction TBD. Approximately 300 miles. 


This race is limited to 2 perches per Pigeon Talk HANDLE. MUST be member of the Pigeon Talk forum to reserve perches. The perches are to be reserved between Christmas and February 1, 2014. Send me an email through the Pigeon Talk site.

Please include this information:
PT Handle
Your Name
Racing loft name and club, if you have one.
Address
Email address
1 or 2 perches
Will bird be vaccinated before shipment? 
Will there be a pedigree? Yes or no

Birds will be accepted from first week in April till end of May. (shipped to zip code 18353) I will be at club weekly for old bird races and see members weekly for distribution of these birds. Shipping address will be provided at later time. 

I will reply to your email as confirmation of your entry(s). (Just give me time to read it, I still work ) also the entry list will be posted.


----------



## italianbird101

Ill send you a pm


----------



## conditionfreak

How many total birds can your club take?

It might be a little difficult to know right now if there will be pedigrees available. Because my birds don't always cooperate with my breeding plans. 

How is the trophy to be paid for?


----------



## A_Smith

conditionfreak said:


> How many total birds can your club take?
> 
> It might be a little difficult to know right now if there will be pedigrees available. Because my birds don't always cooperate with my breeding plans.
> 
> How is the trophy to be paid for?


Trophy to be donated by club or myself. The number of birds is limited to 2 per pigeon talk member. Looking at the bird count received the last 3 years,
PT Classic's' the count should be around 50 birds. But not limited to that. If the participation is growing past that, I'll make a decision then. So reserve your perch(s) early. 
As for the pedigrees they are not mandatory, They will just add more interest to the club members and they will be willing to handle more birds.


----------



## Formidable1

I like to get my bird back if it does well. How about a $25 bird buyback? I can care less if there are no trophy. Bragging rights is fine. Just my opinion.


----------



## Kastle Loft

How many members does your club have? 
How will birds be distributed?
How many birds are typically in one of your club races and combine races? 

I like the idea of the birds participating in the club/combine racing.

I might put a couple in. I kinda need to wait a couple of weeks to see how this first round hatches out.


----------



## V-John

Good questions David. Ill more then likely put a couple in too.


----------



## ERIC K

I think in most cases you never disclose the birds pedigree until after the finial race is over.

In fact some of my best breeders have no pedigree, What then?


----------



## Jr Brown

If V-John from Vipermann loft puts 2 birds in, then I will put 2 birds in. Maybe V-John's friend Scott can put 2 in as well. That will give us a chance to have our birds compete against one another. Send your best!
Clark AKA Jr Brown from Allentown


----------



## Hollow Road Loft

Just be sure and get the name right on the trophy "Hollow Road Loft" got it? "Hollow Road Loft"...


----------



## A_Smith

*12 perches reserved sofar*

I'll start by answering questions up to this post.

1. Buy back option .... I can bring this to the club, but as of now they will not be returned. 
2. As of today there is 11 members flying YB in my club.
3. Birds will be distributed on weekend received at shipping or knockoff. (It will be OB season) I will have only received birds in a 8x8 loft until the weekend.
4. Pedigrees are not mandatory. Some may ship peds after the race. But preferred at time of shipping. Just knowing they are available will help with loft participation among club members. I don't want to receive more birds than the club wants to handle and put the later received birds in my loft because interest is not there. (we all know peds can make a bird more desirable or wanted) The more information with the bird, the more the club will WANT to handle other peoples birds. They agreed to handle birds and ship as often as the birds are ready to race. But most are not on this website so they don't know the quality of birds coming.
5.Club race will be PT birds. (depending on entries) The club full clock race result, was not done in years past, only 2 birds were calculated before, and sent to combine. 
6.Number of birds shipped for combine depends on clubs. See last years races at http://lmcpigeon.wikifoundry.com/page/RACE+RESULTS+2013 they are attachments at bottom of page. The club will be racing 2 combines this year. If they are not posted on this site I will make a webpage for the PT Classic results. It's is a long time before the races start I still have time .


committed perches as of now: 2 each
1. Jwbriggs
2. Crazy Pete
3. bhymer
4. redtop
5. italianbird101
6. akbird


----------



## orock

Count me in I sent you a PM


----------



## conditionfreak

I sent an email, for two perches.

Why not. Should be fun.


----------



## treejumper

Sounds like fun count me in Pm sent.Earl


----------



## Hollow Road Loft

In all seriousness, it does sound like fun. My problem is that I breed so few young birds that it's tough for me to even to come up with enough birds to cover the races I'm already committed to.


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, we have to change the inscription on the trophy already. That didn't take long.


----------



## Hollow Road Loft

conditionfreak said:


> Well, we have to change the inscription on the trophy already. That didn't take long.


... Er, I mean  

WhoawhoawhoawhoaWHOA!!! Lets not go getting ahead of ourselves... I never said I WASN'T going to enter, just that it was difficult for me to come up with the birds. So save the cost of re-inscription until such time that we're SURE I'm not able to enter.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well if I was going to put a name on a trophy this soon I think I would just go with SouthTown, he seems to be the man.
Dave


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Crazy Pete said:


> Well if I was going to put a name on a trophy this soon I think I would just go with SouthTown, he seems to be the man.
> Dave


*************like****************


----------



## A_Smith

*Update*

committed perches as of now: 2 each
1. Jwbriggs
2. Crazy Pete
3. bhymer
4. redtop
5. italianbird101
6. akbird
7. Eriduardo
8. Jr Brown
9. orock



This is the list so far. There has been more requests. BUT not reserved yet. To reserve please read first post. Send me an email with information requested. I will reply as conformation I received it. THANK YOU.


----------



## Brown Family Lofts

I sent. All information as requested in email and still not hear anything back. Guess worst case I just club fly this year.


----------



## M Kurps

To make it even more challenging Al, why not offer futurity bands for breeders with a split in prize for a small fee.
Kurps


----------



## Kastle Loft

M Kurps said:


> To make it even more challenging Al, why not offer futurity bands for breeders with a split in prize for a small fee.
> Kurps


I'd do that. Might could raise a bit more money for your club. It could be optional I suppose. Maybe that's too complicated.


----------



## A_Smith

Brown Family Lofts said:


> I sent. All information as requested in email and still not hear anything back. Guess worst case I just club fly this year.


I did not receive your information. Send me a pm or try email again. I will not be near my computer this weekend. I will reply asap.


----------



## A_Smith

*Update*

committed perches as of now: 2 each
1. Jwbriggs
2. Crazy Pete
3. bhymer
4. redtop
5. italianbird101
6. akbird
7. Eriduardo
8. Jr Brown
9. orock
10. kdg71
11. treejumper
12. conditionfreek
13. Kastle loft



If you do not see your name here and you have tried to reserve your perches try again. Please send requested information. refer to post #1. I will not be able to reply until Mondayish.


----------



## Jr Brown

I do not see V-John or Hollow Road Loft on the confirmed perch list. I hope you guys did not get scared off when you saw the other names already on the list.


----------



## Hollow Road Loft

Jr Brown said:


> I do not see V-John or Hollow Road Loft on the confirmed perch list. I hope you guys did not get scared off when you saw the other names already on the list.



What the ... HECK NO, we ain't ascared'a nobody! We just don't have the room in our houses for any more trophies.


----------



## Jr Brown

Well Hollow Road Loft, it does not matter to me, my birds have already beaten yours in several races before. You better save them for your club races, yup, that is probably a good idea


----------



## italianbird101

Hollow Road Loft, JR Brown, Did the 2 of you just come on here with new handles to start trouble. Lets have a race this year without all the BS that went on last year. You both only have 7 posts, Who are you really?


----------



## V-John

italianbird101 said:


> Hollow Road Loft, JR Brown, Did the 2 of you just come on here with new handles to start trouble. Lets have a race this year without all the BS that went on last year. You both only have 7 posts, Who are you really?


Dude, calm down. They are both joking around with each other and me. Ive pm'd JR from another board and he races in the same combine as Hollow. Hollow is a good friend of mine and has been a mentor to us for quite some time. We have many of his birds in our loft and he has always been a great help. The name Vipermann Loft derives partly from him. (We named our loft after our two mentors ) He's never asked a single cent for a bird and has answered every possible question I could ever come up with. He's the reason I'm even racing to be truthful. Great guy, he isnt causing trouble for anyone just some harmless fun. I consider him a very good friend.


----------



## Arrowhead loft EAST

Hey V-John just sent you a pm. Count me in for 2 perches. I'll try and send a combine winner!


----------



## Hollow Road Loft

Jr Brown said:


> Well Hollow Road Loft, it does not matter to me, my birds have already beaten yours in several races before. You better save them for your club races, yup, that is probably a good idea


Hmm, note to self... Hire Ernie H to spike Clark's waterers with End-o-Rat...


----------



## Jr Brown

italianbird101 said:


> Hollow Road Loft, JR Brown, Did the 2 of you just come on here with new handles to start trouble. Lets have a race this year without all the BS that went on last year. You both only have 7 posts, Who are you really?


I really am Clark Berger, Mingo Hill racing Club, Allentown PA, and I have been on the forum since May 2012 I joined to learn and have a good time with other pigeon racing people. I will try to be more serious from now on.


----------



## conditionfreak

Talking trash with friends, is what this PTC stuff was, and is, supposed to be all about. Nothing wrong with that.

Otherwise, why post anything at all? Just send your birds and wait for the results.

Learn to distinguish playful banter from serious arguing and put downs.

It's supposed to be all about fun guys and gals. Try it and have some.


----------



## Hollow Road Loft

conditionfreak said:


> Talking trash with friends, is what this PTC stuff was, and is, supposed to be all about. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Otherwise, why post anything at all? Just send your birds and wait for the results.
> 
> Learn to distinguish playful banter from serious arguing and put downs.
> 
> It's supposed to be all about fun guys and gals. Try it and have some.


Exactly!!!... 

For the majority of us this pigeon flying is an enjoyable hobby, not our livelihood, if you can't joke & talk trash about it, it just becomes work... and I'm not interested in more work.

Oops, almost forgot... Thank You, John...


----------



## Hollow Road Loft

italianbird101 said:


> Hollow Road Loft, JR Brown, Did the 2 of you just come on here with new handles to start trouble. Lets have a race this year without all the BS that went on last year. You both only have 7 posts, Who are you really?


Well my real name is Scott, I enjoy dining out, fine wine, moonlit walks on the beach, cuddling...

Why, ya interested?


----------



## blongboy

will u be posting updates?


----------



## italianbird101

Hollow Road Loft said:


> Well my real name is Scott, I enjoy dining out, fine wine, moonlit walks on the beach, cuddling...
> 
> Why, ya interested?


NO NOT INTERESTED  I don't want this to be like it was last year with Damon.


----------



## Hollow Road Loft

italianbird101 said:


> NO NOT INTERESTED


Aaaww, come on... I'm kinda cute...


----------



## V-John

italianbird101 said:


> NO NOT INTERESTED  I don't want this to be like it was last year with Damon.


I don't see a single sign of how this is even remotely related to last year.
Scott is having fun and is no way,poking fun at who is running the race. I fail to see how anything he said is related to whomever is running the race.


----------



## Hollow Road Loft

V-John said:


> I don't see a single sign of how this is even remotely related to last year.
> Scott is having fun and is no way,poking fun at who is running the race. I fail to see how anything he said is related to whomever is running the race.


Now you've got me curious... Who is Damon and what did I miss?

And I wouldn't worry too much about Italionbird, John, he'll eventually learn to love me. I tend to grow on a guy... kinda like jock itch or toenail fungus.


----------



## M Kurps

Hollow Road Loft you are carrying things a little too far. At first it was funny, now it comes across as mocking other PT members. I figure you don't mean it that way but people do get offended for far less.
Kurps


----------



## Kastle Loft

I find HRL refreshingly entertaining so far.


----------



## A_Smith

*Update*

Your competition as of this morning 12/30/13 

1. Jwbriggs
2. Crazy Pete
3. bhymer
4. redtop
5. italianbird101
6. akbird
7. Eriduardo
8. Jr Brown
9. orock
10. kdg71
11. treejumper
12. conditionfreek
13. Kastle loft
14. Arrowhead loft EAST
15. Southtown Racers
16. Xueoo


----------



## Hollow Road Loft

M Kurps said:


> Hollow Road Loft you are carrying things a little too far. At first it was funny, now it comes across as mocking other PT members. I figure you don't mean it that way but people do get offended for far less.
> Kurps


The way I look at it is this, when someone who was never mentioned, never mocked, never even so much as alluded to in posts that are obviously nothing more than friendly banter, takes it upon themselves to become the anti-humor/anti-fun thread police and (with attitude)sticks his nose where it need not be, I have only 2 options, either respond in kind, or laugh it off. I chose to laugh it off instead of telling him to mind his own business...

You're right though, some people do get offended for far less... and some people live their lives just looking to be offended.


----------



## jwbriggs

A_Smith said:


> The 2014 PT Classic will be flown by the NPR club in Eastern PA.
> This race will be a fundraiser for the club.
> There is no entry/perch fee, BUT this IS a fundraiser for the club,  so a $10 donation per bird is requested but not mandatory..


Are you set up on Paypal or do you want an envelope sent with youngsters when shipped?


----------



## Hollow Road Loft

Kastle Loft said:


> I find HRL refreshingly entertaining so far.


Thanks Dad!... er, I mean person I've never heard of before!

Ps... I love your calendar, it's just a shame my wife won't let me hang a pigeon calendar in the house.  It will hang in a place of honor at our clubhouse.


----------



## A_Smith

jwbriggs said:


> Are you set up on Paypal or do you want an envelope sent with youngsters when shipped?


I do have pay pal, but prefer just a envelope in the box. BUT if you prefer pay pal, remind me, when you let me know the birds are on there way.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Hollow Road Loft said:


> Thanks Dad!... er, I mean person I've never heard of before!
> 
> Ps... I love your calendar, it's just a shame my wife won't let me hang a pigeon calendar in the house.  *It will hang in a place of honor at our clubhouse.*


Probably the bathroom?


----------



## M Kurps

Well BRL, I said it was funny at first, but you got carried away. I did put it politely and I don't come on here to start trouble. I am not offended by what you said, you are the one that is offended and quite frankly I couldn't have been more polite and gotten the message across. Have a nice day.
Kurps


----------



## V-John

Who is BRL, and why is anyone offended? Someone point out where something offensive was said to me please. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Hollow Road Loft

Kastle Loft said:


> Probably the bathroom?


Nah, I'll hang it directly behind the club prez's desk. Hold on... Make that behind the bar, it'll get seen by a bunch more people there.


----------



## Hollow Road Loft

V-John said:


> Who is BRL, and why is anyone offended? Someone point out where something offensive was said to me please. This is ridiculous.


Well, I for one was deeply offended at having my personality compared to jock itch & toenail fungus. The person who posted that should be banned for life! 

Oh wait, that was ME who posted that... Never mind!


----------



## Brown Family Lofts

Pm n email sent as requested


----------



## Crazy Pete

Kastle Loft said:


> I find HRL refreshingly entertaining so far.


I agree! if any one thinks this is bad go back and read some posts by Sky Tex. So far they are just friends having a little fun.
Dave


----------



## Hollow Road Loft

M Kurps said:


> Well BRL, I said it was funny at first, but you got carried away. I did put it politely and I don't come on here to start trouble. I am not offended by what you said, you are the one that is offended and quite frankly I couldn't have been more polite and gotten the message across. Have a nice day.
> Kurps


Well you certainly were polite, the problem is that you're message was, and still is, wrong...

I had a guy jump in the middle of some friendly ribbing between Clark and I like some self appointed authoritarian and conduct his own little inquisition as to who I am, I only have 7 posts, did I come here under a new screen name just to start trouble, etc... And instead of jumping down his throat I responded with a joke. I was hoping that he'd go back and re-read the posts in order that he might realize he'd jumped to the wrong conclusion. That didn't happen. Instead, he came back with another angry post, to which I responded with another lame joke, hoping that he might THIS TIME realize that no one was starting trouble and that everything he'd read was obviously being said in jest. Apparently that's not going to happen either.
If you go back and read this thread in chronological order, you'll see that the first (and only!) person to take offense at anything was Italianbird. If I am incorrect, please, give me the quote where I first took offense.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Kastle Loft said:


> I find HRL refreshingly entertaining so far.


I agree, the only people taking this to far are the ones hassling HRL for having....... FUN, as in a good time......


----------



## Hollow Road Loft

Love me or hate me, ya gotta admit I liven'd up the thread.


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE

We would like to help promote the race if you have a banner. Send us you banner to [email protected]


----------



## donald campbell

I am pressing on loft and would be interested in putting in 2 , I will not send ped till after the race because I have had birds go right to the breeder loft. I will send my flying record and send ped after the race.


----------



## Hollow Road Loft

NZ Pigeon said:


> I agree, the only people taking this to far are the ones hassling HRL for having....... FUN, as in a good time......


Bloody oath, Cobber! Until a few of you blokes chimed in I was starting to think it was ME who had the 'Roos loose in the paddock! ....and that's about all the Aussie I know.


----------



## TheLaw818

donald campbell said:


> I am pressing on loft and would be interested in putting in 2 , I will not send ped till after the race because I have had birds go right to the breeder loft. I will send my flying record and send ped after the race.


Well I guess since your entering everyone just lost lol...


----------



## Kastle Loft

Uh oh, it's on now.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well I guess it is put up or shut up now, but I will still make an ice cream bet.
Dave


----------



## Hollow Road Loft

Now's the time I wish I bred more young. I would really like to send a couple of my inbred barnies and see how they stack up against some of the big dogs birds.


----------



## A_Smith

*update*

 list of participants as of 1-3-14

1. Jwbriggs
2. Crazy Pete
3. bhymer
4. redtop
5. italianbird101
6. akbird
7. Eriduardo
8. Jr Brown
9. orock
10. kdg71
11. treejumper
12. conditionfreek
13. Kastle loft
14. Arrowhead loft EAST
15. Southtown Racers
16. Xueoo
17. Brown Family Loft
18. Danny Kilgore


----------



## re lee

I deleted the posts that were about hollow road loft To keep this thread on track. You can get mad at me But I felt it was for the best. Hollow road loft. can return jan 7. So I Hope we can keep this thread about the race and have a little fun. V john I would put some birds in the race if you had planned on it. As the race is about having friendly fun and competition. It not easy being a mod, Some people will get upset others will not. There are manyt members here that read theses post. And many members that that know little about race birds and racing. But read and do learn. This forum has been well kept over the years And the mods do there best. Anyway Hope all of you have a good race here. And get back to what this thread is about. Making a joke and ribbing about whos bird is the winner.


----------



## conditionfreak

re lee said:


> Making a joke and ribbing about whos bird is *going to be* the winner
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Boy, in todays society, you just cant say anything anymore without somebody being offended and then censorship!!! Its sad in my opinion


----------



## V-John

re lee said:


> . And get back to what this thread is about. Making a joke and ribbing about whos bird is the winner.


That's the thing. We cant do that, have fun and make jokes, for fear of getting banned. We saw what happened to HRL, two people on this thread got offended (why, I still don't know) and someone was banned. For making jokes.

I had planned on entering two birds to this race. One from a pair HRL gave me as he has been pretty successful in his own combine. Thought since he couldn't, it still would be a fun way to participate.

Now, there ain't no way I'm entering. Sorry Clark, I had great intentions. I guess you can blame the mystery mod for that one.
I also apologize to the OP. Good luck with your race.

Re lee, I apologize for putting you in a tough spot. Not my intent and I'm grateful you were man enough to be forthright and give me (us) an explanation of what was going on. Clearly the mystery mod wasn't.


----------



## re lee

SouthTown Racers said:


> Boy, in todays society, you just cant say anything anymore without somebody being offended and then censorship!!! Its sad in my opinion


Sorry. But What i did I felt was best for this thread. This PT race was a great idea in the begining. And has been carried forward the past few years. Last years race saw several unhappy people. And this years race brings a new begining. This race shows how the members pulled together and started something. How the race section of this forum has grown over the years. i know You as members and part of the PT race should be able to carrying on having fun. and competing for bragging rights. plus it give test to the birds.I would not worry on what to say As I was allways told if you can not have a little fun doing something then it is not worth doing. And V john. I would get those birds ready. You were a great help in last years race. The old saying sometimes words are best left unsaid. And action speaks greater then words Can mean many things. Showing that this race means something Is the action. Not saying what you feel lets time settle the mind. And with out you members this race would have never been. Now who is going to have the winning bird


----------



## almondman

Hello all - I am the "mystery mod". I would ask anyone with a problem or concern with my decision to ban HRL to re-read the Policies of Term and Use, and the Rules Of Conduct sections on the home page of this forum. 

Once some one posts that they have a problem with a thread, post, or any other action on this forum, it is time to back off. No one has the right to continue causing a problem once they have been told that there is one. PERIOD! And you will not always be made aware of *ALL* that went into the decision to ban someone. You do not get to make the decision for the other members if or when someone else has a problem.

V-John - I hope you are never put in the position of feeling put upon, or get upset with something that another poster writes. After reading your remarks concerning me and the decision I made, I have a feeling you would be just as upset, and respond just as much as the folks in this thread did to HRL. Especially since the issue did not directly effect you personally. 

Going forward - let's let this thread get back on track. And I hope no one fails to enter birds in the race just because of what happened here. Especially if the action taken was not against them. And if anyone still needs to comment about my decision, feel, free to PM me to discuss it further. This is not the place!

And do keep up the banter. It is part of the racer's heritage and there is no reason for it not to continue. For the record, I am not against people having fun, as long as it doesn't interfere in the fun of others.

Dave


----------



## West

SouthTown Racers said:


> Boy, in todays society, you just cant say anything anymore without somebody being offended and then censorship!!! Its sad in my opinion


I believe us racers are just a different breed than the norm on PT forums. Unfortunately it seems like the other folks on PT love to pop their head in and influence what goes on in this section. Maybe it's time we all permanently move to that other pigeon racing forum that is gaining popularity?


----------



## SouthTown Racers

West said:


> I believe us racers are just a different breed than the norm on PT forums. Unfortunately it seems like the other folks on PT love to pop their head in and influence what goes on in this section. Maybe it's time we all permanently move to that other pigeon racing forum that is gaining popularity?


I agree!! That Hollow Road guy's ribbing wasnt my style and may have been a little crass at times, but he shouldnt have been banned by any means!! I would have really enjoyed beating him in this race, and I admit, it was fun to read.


----------



## TheLaw818

A_Smith said:


> list of participants as of 1-3-14
> 
> 1. Jwbriggs
> 2. Crazy Pete
> 3. bhymer
> 4. redtop
> 5. italianbird101
> 6. akbird
> 7. Eriduardo
> 8. Jr Brown
> 9. orock
> 10. kdg71
> 11. treejumper
> 12. conditionfreek
> 13. Kastle loft
> 14. Arrowhead loft EAST
> 15. Southtown Racers
> 16. Xueoo
> 17. Brown Family Loft
> 18. Danny Kilgore


Don Campbell didn't make your list?


----------



## conditionfreak

TheLaw818 said:


> Don Campbell didn't make your list?


I believe he tried to enter, after the entry deadline was closed.

Don can have my spot, if it is alright with A Smith. But I do not want to put additional work on A Smith.

I'm good either way. Entering my own birds, or allowing Don Campbell to enter in my place. I know that everyone wants a crack at beating Donny.


----------



## V-John

Since, Dave you called me out personally in your post, I will respond and then leave it be. 
I have been a member of other boards and have been called every name in the book. I also moderate on a board and know the difficulties that come with that. But the reality is, that this is a message board and no matter what someone says, I know it is nothing personal. I also know when jokes are jokes and when it is an attack. Not one of his comments were an attack.
You repeatedly said that this doesn't affect me personally, and that is where you are wrong. HRL is my friend. I defend him because he is my friend. I would do that for any of my friends. So it does involve me. 
Here is what I ask.
I have asked the two posters who were "offended" as well as Mr. Lee, and now I ask you.
Someone please cut and paste or post WHAT WAS SO OFFENSIVE THAT CONSTITUTES A BAN!
No one, seems to want to answer that. Damon caught a considerable amount of grief, and some of those comments were pretty nasty. Not one word was said there. Ironic.
Both mods have "encouraged" friendly banter and ribbing. I want no part of that as it seems you can be banned for anything that is taken wrong by one single person. No one knows what constitutes a ban, other then one or two people complaining to a mod who then bans you with no warning and no reason.
There is no consistency whatsoever.
Heck, who knows, I may get banned for this post.
Regardless, there is no way I want any part of this race. I apologize to Mr. Smith, and will pm him an apology as well.


----------



## Kastle Loft

West said:


> I believe us racers are just a different breed than the norm on PT forums. Unfortunately it seems like the other folks on PT love to pop their head in and influence what goes on in this section. Maybe it's time we all permanently move to that other pigeon racing forum that is gaining popularity?


This section of the forum, I hate to say it, has been getting slimmer, quiter, and much less interesting lately. Many of the great contributors have been run off for various reasons or just simply got fed up. Many if not all have taken their discussions to Facebook, including Warren Smith. 

I am finding less and less reasons to come here. Heavy handed and inexplicable moderation aren't helping - in fact just the opposite. As much as the mods would prefer this thread get back on topic, I don't know that it will until they offer a more specific explanation. Playful banter, joking and ribbing has just been put on notice despite what the mods say.

See you guys on Facebook!


----------



## Levi's Loft

so is there room to send birds?
also what is the other pigeon site that is getting popular


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Levi's Loft said:


> so is there room to send birds?
> also what is the other pigeon site that is getting popular


http://www.pigeonracingforum.com/index.php


----------



## almondman

It would appear that none of you naysayers respect the OP enough to let this drop. It seems that you feel that your posts are more important than all the other posters who have come here to learn about this race. 

If you really have that much to say, start another thread about your hurt feelings and stop hijacking this one. All of this belly aching about how badly you are being treated by other members and the moderator team pales when compared to your ramblings. How is anything you are saying, any worse than what you're complaining about. 

If you think that you will find a better place to "have a little fun" than by all means go searching. No one wants to see you go, but if you truly feel this place is so unbearable, have at it. And as mentioned earlier, feel free to PM me if you have something to say to me personally. But remember - *PEOPLE IN GLASS HOUSES.*

Now in my official role as a moderator, please do not push this any further in this thread.


----------



## A_Smith

list of participants as of 1-5-14 am

1. Jwbriggs
2. Crazy Pete
3. bhymer
4. redtop
5. italianbird101
6. akbird
7. Eriduardo
8. Jr Brown
9. orock
10. kdg71
11. treejumper
12. conditionfreek
13. Kastle loft
14. Arrowhead loft EAST
15. Southtown Racers
16. Xueoo
17. Brown Family Loft
18. Danny Kilgore
19. FT33
20. Levi's Loft



conditionfreak said:


> I believe he tried to enter, after the entry deadline was closed.
> 
> Don can have my spot, if it is alright with A Smith. But I do not want to put additional work on A Smith.
> 
> I'm good either way. Entering my own birds, or allowing Don Campbell to enter in my place. I know that everyone wants a crack at beating Donny.


  *The perches are to be reserved between Christmas and February 1, 2014. Send me an email through the Pigeon Talk site.*  
Still spots available. There is no maximum number of entries as of now. 
PLEASE refer to post #1 for race entry information.


----------



## The_Rookie

How much to enter this race? How many birds?


----------



## Jr Brown

The_Rookie said:


> How much to enter this race? How many birds?


Go back to the original post on this thread for the details.


----------



## The_Rookie

Yeah got it thanks.


----------



## A_Smith

*Updated List*

list of participants as of 1-9-14 am 

1. Jwbriggs
2. Crazy Pete
3. bhymer
4. redtop
5. italianbird101
6. akbird
7. Eriduardo
8. Jr Brown
9. orock
10. kdg71
11. treejumper
12. conditionfreek
13. Kastle loft
14. Arrowhead loft EAST
15. Southtown Racers
16. Xueoo
17. Brown Family Loft
18. Danny Kilgore
19. FT33
20. Levi's Loft
21. The Rookie
22. Polar Bear
23. Ejb3810


----------



## treejumper

*Ky Boys*

look like there are several Ky Guys in this P T race 5 that I know of good luck.


----------



## Polar Bear

Hey Treejumper this just might be a lot of fun.Good luck to all.


----------



## Kastle Loft

treejumper said:


> look like there are several Ky Guys in this P T race 5 that I know of good luck.


Besides you and me, who else?


----------



## Polar Bear

Four Ky. boys are Treejumper,Kastle,Polar Bear,and kdg71,I'm not sure about the fifth one.


----------



## The_Rookie

An other CA racer in this PT race?


----------



## treejumper

*Ky Boys*



Kastle Loft said:


> Besides you and me, who else?


I must of felt a little important and couted my self two times sorry about that.I just see 4 on second count.


----------



## A_Smith

*Updated List*

list of participants as of 1-12-14 am 

1. Jwbriggs ...................TX
2. Crazy Pete .................NE
3. bhymer ......................LA
4. redtop .......................AL
5. italianbird101 .............PA
6. akbird .......................OR
7. Eriduardo ...................IN
8. Jr Brown ....................PA
9. orock .........................PA
10. kdg71 ......................KY
11. treejumper ................KY
12. conditionfreek ............OH
13. Kastle loft ..................KY
14. Arrowhead loft EAST ....MD
15. Southtown Racers........MO
16. Xueoo .......................CA
17. Brown Family Loft .......IN
18. Danny Kilgore ............CA
19. FT33 .........................OR
20. Levi's Loft ..................TX
21. The Rookie .................CA
22. Polar Bear ..................KY
23. Ejb3810 .....................MN
24. drifter ........................TX


----------



## treejumper

*Ky*

KDG71 is fron London Ky


----------



## Rolling Thunder

I see only one southerner (AL) in the race.


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Make it two I see (LA) is represented as well.


----------



## jwbriggs

Rolling Thunder said:


> Make it two I see (LA) is represented as well.


Ha Ha, Easy now, I'm 5 miles from the Tx/La. Line and just North of IH-10


----------



## A_Smith

treejumper said:


> KDG71 is fron London Ky



I fixed the list.  Thanks for findin' my typo.


----------



## The_Rookie

Why is this thread so quiet lately? No one is excited? LOL


----------



## treejumper

I know that my birds need to start laying Eggs if i,m going to have any thing to ship.It will get fired up when birds start getting ready to be shipped.


----------



## conditionfreak

When does the hawk problem in Pa. usually lesson? April?

My experience is that, as a general rule. Young birds need to be at least 4 months old to be able to race well. Five or six months is better, with six being the optimum age for racing. Older than that at the time of the "big race" does not seem to help them have success. Anyone disagree with this?


----------



## The_Rookie

I breed hella early for this race then I show the date when bird is due. So I guess this round is going into my ybs race team. lol


----------



## A_Smith

*Updated List*

Updated List 1/18/14 PM

list of participants = 50 birds

1. Jwbriggs ...................TX
2. Crazy Pete .................NE
3. bhymer ......................LA
4. redtop .......................AL
5. italianbird101 .............PA
6. akbird .......................OR
7. Eriduardo ...................IN
8. Jr Brown ....................PA
9. orock .........................PA
10. kdg71 ......................KY
11. treejumper ................KY
12. conditionfreek ............OH
13. Kastle loft ..................KY
14. Arrowhead loft EAST ....MD
15. Southtown Racers........MO
16. Xueoo .......................CA
17. Brown Family Loft .......IN
18. Danny Kilgore ............CA
19. FT33 .........................OR
20. Levi's Loft ..................TX
21. The Rookie .................CA
22. Polar Bear ..................KY
23. Ejb3810 .....................MN
24. drifter ........................TX
25. Nomadsloft.................GA


----------



## conditionfreak

I'm the only Buckeye, for a Pa. race? Weird.


----------



## ThePigeonShack

i might want to get in on this one


----------



## treejumper

conditionfreak said:


> I'm the only Buckeye, for a Pa. race? Weird.


 that makes you the Buckeye winner if your bird finish the race  Earl


----------



## Levi's Loft

I agree I am looking at April hatch dates



conditionfreak said:


> When does the hawk problem in Pa. usually lesson? April?
> 
> My experience is that, as a general rule. Young birds need to be at least 4 months old to be able to race well. Five or six months is better, with six being the optimum age for racing. Older than that at the time of the "big race" does not seem to help them have success. Anyone disagree with this?


----------



## benson1

Any room left?


----------



## The_Rookie

When should I start breeding for this race?


----------



## ThePigeonShack

Can you please add me to the list for this race.


----------



## A_Smith

*You have untill end of month to join the fun. See post #1*

Updated List 1/23/14 AM

list of participants 

1. Jwbriggs ...................TX
2. Crazy Pete .................NE
3. bhymer ......................LA
4. redtop .......................AL
5. italianbird101 .............PA
6. akbird .......................OR
7. Eriduardo ...................IN
8. Jr Brown ....................PA
9. orock .........................PA
10. kdg71 ......................KY
11. treejumper ................KY
12. conditionfreek ............OH
13. Kastle loft ..................KY
14. Arrowhead loft EAST ....MD
15. Southtown Racers........MO
16. Xueoo .......................CA
17. Brown Family Loft .......IN
18. Danny Kilgore ............CA
19. FT33 .........................OR
20. Levi's Loft ..................TX
21. The Rookie .................CA
22. Polar Bear ..................KY
23. Ejb3810 .....................MN
24. drifter ........................TX
25. Nomadsloft.................GA
26. benson 1....................CO
27. The Pigeon Shack........CA


----------



## A_Smith

*Still a little time to join the fun*

The end of the month is here. Still a few hours to send me an email and join the fun.


----------



## jboy1

So did you ever get a buy back option?


----------



## A_Smith

*Today is Jan. 31st.*



jboy1 said:


> So did you ever get a buy back option?


Club meeting is this Sunday. I will ask about the buy back option.




The list of entries for the PT Classic 2014 Today is last day to enter.

1. Jwbriggs ...................TX
2. Crazy Pete .................NE
3. bhymer ......................LA
4. redtop .......................AL
5. italianbird101 .............PA
6. akbird .......................OR
7. Eriduardo ...................IN
8. Jr Brown ....................PA
9. orock .........................PA
10. kdg71 ......................KY
11. treejumper ................KY
12. conditionfreek ............OH
13. Kastle loft ..................KY
14. Arrowhead loft EAST ....MD
15. Southtown Racers........MO
16. Xueoo .......................CA
17. Brown Family Loft .......IN
18. Danny Kilgore ............CA
19. FT33 .........................OR
20. Levi's Loft ..................TX
21. The Rookie .................CA
22. Polar Bear ..................KY
23. Ejb3810 .....................MN
24. drifter ........................TX
25. Nomadsloft.................GA
26. benson 1....................CO
27. The Pigeon Shack........CA
28. Luckyloft....................NC
29. Klondike goldie...........TX

I am not on the list. Can I enter 2 birds?


----------



## Kastle Loft

Did Don Campbell not contact you? I think he posted here, but maybe he didn't read closely enough to send you a message.


----------



## A_Smith

Kastle Loft said:


> Did Don Campbell not contact you? I think he posted here, but maybe he didn't read closely enough to send you a message.


I don't see his name on the list.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I don't want my birds back I have the parents and see no need to have more prisoners.
Dave


----------



## Kastle Loft

I can live without a buy-back option all things considered.


----------



## The_Rookie

I only want mine back if it wins. Lol. But I don't really matter to me.


----------



## Arrowhead loft EAST

*Pumped up*

I can't wait for the race PT race, I already know which pairs of birds my team is coming from and they are some good ones! Fairly new to this but I hope my birds beat some PT asses! I am so pumped up for this new season. Some good fliers are entered in this race so i'm hoping my birds can take the heat! 

Hope I didn't offend anybody but i'm ready are you? I'm with "The Rookie", I thought the PT Classic was for bragging rights and smack talking? If you wait til April to get motivated you might end up like alot of guys here in Baltimore. Every year when you ask the guys if they are getting in the young bird special race (flown the week before the first week of regular racing season) you hear " my yb birds arent ready yet". You would think they don't find out when race season starts until 2 weeks prior lmao.

Again sorry if I offended anyone for being so pumped!


----------



## The_Rookie

Arrowhead loft EAST said:


> I can't wait for the race PT race, I already know which pairs of birds my team is coming from and they are some good ones! Fairly new to this but I hope my birds beat some PT asses! I am so pumped up for this new season. Some good fliers are entered in this race so i'm hoping my birds can take the heat!
> 
> Hope I didn't offend anybody but i'm ready are you? I'm with "The Rookie", I thought the PT Classic was for bragging rights and smack talking? If you wait til April to get motivated you might end up like alot of guys here in Baltimore. Every year when you ask the guys if they are getting in the young bird special race (flown the week before the first week of regular racing season) you hear " my yb birds arent ready yet". You would think they don't find out when race season starts until 2 weeks prior lmao.
> 
> Again sorry if I offended anyone for being so pumped!


 I wish I can send some of my birds there already. LOL.


----------



## M Kurps

A_Smith said:


> Club meeting is this Sunday. I will ask about the buy back option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The list of entries for the PT Classic 2014 Today is last day to enter.
> 
> 1. Jwbriggs ...................TX
> 2. Crazy Pete .................NE
> 3. bhymer ......................LA
> 4. redtop .......................AL
> 5. italianbird101 .............PA
> 6. akbird .......................OR
> 7. Eriduardo ...................IN
> 8. Jr Brown ....................PA
> 9. orock .........................PA
> 10. kdg71 ......................KY
> 11. treejumper ................KY
> 12. conditionfreek ............OH
> 13. Kastle loft ..................KY
> 14. Arrowhead loft EAST ....MD
> 15. Southtown Racers........MO
> 16. Xueoo .......................CA
> 17. Brown Family Loft .......IN
> 18. Danny Kilgore ............CA
> 19. FT33 .........................OR
> 20. Levi's Loft ..................TX
> 21. The Rookie .................CA
> 22. Polar Bear ..................KY
> 23. Ejb3810 .....................MN
> 24. drifter ........................TX
> 25. Nomadsloft.................GA
> 26. benson 1....................CO
> 27. The Pigeon Shack........CA
> 28. Luckyloft....................NC
> 29. Klondike goldie...........TX
> 
> I am not on the list. Can I enter 2 birds?


I would have assumed you were automatically included as other club members that are PT members also.
Kurps


----------



## Xueoo

A_Smith, you can put in 2 birds as far as I'm concerned. Just 2 more to beat that's all.

Now, I got to go find a pair to put together for this race. I got a flight pen full of pigeons just humpin' each other so don't know if I should send yard bred birds or make it special.


----------



## M Kurps

No offense to anyone, but I will not fly other people's birds. 
Kurps


Added ; if I purchased an auction futurity bird that is a different story, of course I would race that bird.


----------



## renabailey

I totally agree. With crazy Pete their prisoners.


----------



## Crazy Pete

M Kurps said:


> No offense to anyone, but I will not fly other people's birds.
> Kurps
> 
> 
> Added ; if I purchased an auction futurity bird that is a different story, of course I would race that bird.


Why wont you fly OP's birds?
Dave


----------



## M Kurps

Crazy Pete said:


> Why wont you fly OP's birds?
> Dave


Well Dave, if you don't mind me calling you Dave,
I don't want the responsibility of caring and racing someone else's bird. If the bird gets taken by a hawk, which I have plenty, or gets lost settling or develops a respitory problem or adeno virus, the owner will question your ability. It is only human. I wouldn't blame them ,it is just not what I am ready to do. No offense to anyone, no fun intended.
Kurps


----------



## A_Smith

*This is your compitition*

1. Jwbriggs ...................TX
2. Crazy Pete .................NE
3. Bhymer ......................LA
4. Redtop .......................AL
5. Italianbird101 .............PA
6. Akbird .......................OR
7. Eriduardo ...................IN
8. Jr Brown ....................PA
9. Orock .........................PA
10. Kdg71 ......................KY
11. treejumper ...............KY
12. Conditionfreek ..........OH
13. Kastle loft .................KY
14. Arrowhead loft EAST ....MD
15. Southtown Racers........MO
16. Xueoo ........................CA
17. Brown Family Loft .......IN
18. Danny Kilgore ............CA
19. FT33 ..........................OR
20. Levi's Loft ..................TX
21. The Rookie .................CA
22. Polar Bear ..................KY
23. Ejb3810 .....................MN
24. Drifter ........................TX
25. Nomadsloft.................GA
26. Benson 1....................CO
27. The Pigeon Shack.........CA
28. Luckyloft.....................NC
29. Klondike goldie............TX
30. Cody_MFL...................TX 



I asked club about the buy back option after race. We decided it would be negotiable with handler, BUT not guaranteed. 

*The entry deadline has passed.*
If all committed birds are shipped, there will be 60 birds entered in this race.


----------



## Xueoo

Let's rumble!


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Hollow Road Loft said:


> Bloody oath, Cobber! Until a few of you blokes chimed in I was starting to think it was ME who had the 'Roos loose in the paddock! ....and that's about all the Aussie I know.


Sorry been a while since I have been on this site, I am not an ozzie, I am a kiwi you (fill the blank). But you know that don't you........ hahahaha


----------



## almondman

NZ - This thread was back on track and running smoothly....... until you came back to try and rile it up again. Why is it always you? I would not allow you to call anyone else that name, and I will certainly not allow you to call me one, even with your little add on in the next post. And I am not demanding respect for myself, but for the other members of PT. Well, you are about to get what you apparently have been asking for.


----------



## Arrowhead loft EAST

*Hope you guys are getting ready!*

I already have my birds that I plan on sending to the PT Classic. I hope you guys are getting ready! Nobody knows me now but you will after the season! ( just talking a lilttle smack). I think this is going to be a great year! Aleady have my first round on the landing board!


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, my breeding pair for entries into this event, laid their first egg. 

She laid it in their feeding bowl, and it was broken. 

On to plan "B". 

Maybe I should not have them in a separate breeding cage. They seem to be not taking that well.


----------



## Crazy Pete

My eggs should hatch next week very inbred to Frank McDonough's 076 Fabry.
Dave


----------



## Xueoo

I had two sets of clear eggs. They're going at it again and hopefully lay soon or I'll have to pull from another pair.


----------



## ERIC K

conditionfreak said:


> Well, my breeding pair for entries into this event, laid their first egg.
> 
> She laid it in their feeding bowl, and it was broken.
> 
> On to plan "B".
> 
> Maybe I should not have them in a separate breeding cage. They seem to be not taking that well.


If she lays a second egg I'd place that egg under a different pair and let your best start over and get 2 more eggs so you would then have 3 from the same parents to choose from. 

Many guys around here have only just started with lights on for a few weeks and birds just going together this week. So I would think you have plenty of time.


----------



## The_Rookie

what is a good age to send the birds to this pt? Should I start pairing them up for this race? They are not taking birds until April when should I start?


----------



## A_Smith

*Is you winner hatching soon?*

This is from my Loft management program.  

This chart will be for the oldest birds in the race.


----------



## ThePigeonShack

A_Smith said:


> This is from my Loft management program.
> 
> This chart will be for the oldest birds in the race.


What program do you use?


----------



## The_Rookie

A_Smith said:


> This is from my Loft management program.
> 
> This chart will be for the oldest birds in the race.


Nice! Thanks. Can't wait still don't know which pair to send. LOL


----------



## The_Rookie

Hello everyone. How is everyones breeding program going for this race?


----------



## klondike goldie

I don't really have a breeding program for this race, I have my birds together raising young birds for our club races, I'll just pick out a couple of nice ones and send them and hope they do good, not much more you can do.


----------



## The_Rookie

klondike goldie said:


> I don't really have a breeding program for this race, I have my birds together raising young birds for our club races, I'll just pick out a couple of nice ones and send them and hope they do good, not much more you can do.


True I'm ready to band in a couple of days.for this race. See how I do as a rookie. Lol. I'm excited but damn this thread is to quiet.


----------



## treejumper

If some of this snow would leave and warm up a little I will feel better and more babys should come,I am looking fordward to this race it will be my first.Thanks Earl


----------



## Kastle Loft

My entries just hatched yesterday


----------



## The_Rookie

Kastle Loft said:


> My entries just hatched yesterday


Yup mine two.days ago.


----------



## jwbriggs

Mine should get banded in the next day or so.


----------



## A_Smith

ThePigeonShack said:


> What program do you use?


I use PLO. http://www.plosoft.com/en/index.php


----------



## Xueoo

A_Smith, do you have a list of committed handlers ready to take in birds by the first week of April? How is that gonna work? We send birds and handlers pick which to take? Handlers pick a number to go first, second, etc? I will have two by that week and a few more in the following weeks. Just figuring out options to see who I can send and when. No big deal, just conversation...


----------



## drifter

*Attn: A. Smith.*

A.Smith. I reserved two places, but I'm only going to be able to send one bird. If someone else wants the unwanted place then they are welcome to it. I'll let you decide who gets the vacant place.


----------



## luckyloft

How do your guys feel about solid whites? I would like to send 1 but I know how some flyers feel about them.If you think it will not be wanted I can send another. Jeff


----------



## treejumper

it,s your bird don,t recall any restrictions on color I would like to see a white bird do well,just my opinion.Earl


----------



## The_Rookie

luckyloft said:


> How do your guys feel about solid whites? I would like to send 1 but I know how some flyers feel about them.If you think it will not be wanted I can send another. Jeff


I'm thinking about sending a bandit x Van Loon pair. So far the are one is all white and the other is white with little black. Grizzle?? LOL


----------



## drifter

If anyone is interested in the open slot I vacated then contact A.Smith, I'm only going to be able to send one bird instead of two, so you're welcome to the slot I vacated.


----------



## A_Smith

Xueoo said:


> A_Smith, do you have a list of committed handlers ready to take in birds by the first week of April? How is that gonna work? We send birds and handlers pick which to take? Handlers pick a number to go first, second, etc? I will have two by that week and a few more in the following weeks. Just figuring out options to see who I can send and when. No big deal, just conversation...


The handler list is everyone flying in my club. The birds will be delivered from me to the club. The birds will going to club lofts from there. Some of us breed early, some later. The PT birds will be part of there team so want to give them a flying chance with the rest of the age from there team. 

As for the pigeon color(s) post. I like them all.  So there will definitely be a place for all birds.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Does your club have a web site?
Dave


----------



## A_Smith

Sorry my club does not have a website. Most don't even know how to turn on a computer.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well I thought you sent an email with your name and address to send the birds to but I can't find it if you could send another my birds will be shipped Monday.
Dave


----------



## The_Rookie

Crazy Pete said:


> Well I thought you sent an email with your name and address to send the birds to but I can't find it if you could send another my birds will be shipped Monday.
> Dave


Can you send it to me too please.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Same here. Mine will be ready the next Monday.


----------



## drifter

A. SMITH, I also need you address, I will be shipping my bird within the next two weeks.


----------



## treejumper

A. Smith I also needs Address My will be ready Soon to Ship.Earl


----------



## klondike goldie

I will need the shipping address too, mine are almost ready to ship.


----------



## A_Smith

*Shipping address*

I just sent an email to everyone with shipping information. Please add my edress so I don't go into your spam folder.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Thanks, got it I'll see if I can get a pedigree printed.
Dave


----------



## The_Rookie

A_Smith said:


> I just sent an email to everyone with shipping information. Please add my edress so I don't go into your spam folder.


I didn't receive an email. Can you resend please


----------



## The_Rookie

Thanks I got the email. Man I don't know who I want to send. Can I send all 6 young birds? LOL


----------



## njhntr

[
Can someone tell me what they mean when they say no birds returned they become the property of handlers Confused


----------



## A_Smith

njhntr said:


> [
> Can someone tell me what they mean when they say no birds returned they become the property of handlers Confused


That means that you will not receive the birds back to you.


----------



## njhntr

A_Smith said:


> I'll start by answering questions up to this post.
> 
> 1. Buy back option .... I can bring this to the club, but as of now they will not be returned.
> 2. As of today there is 11 members flying YB in my club.
> 3. Birds will be distributed on weekend received at shipping or knockoff. (It will be OB season) I will have only received birds in a 8x8 loft until the weekend.
> 4. Pedigrees are not mandatory. Some may ship peds after the race. But preferred at time of shipping. Just knowing they are available will help with loft participation among club members. I don't want to receive more birds than the club wants to handle and put the later received birds in my loft because interest is not there. (we all know peds can make a bird more desirable or wanted) The more information with the bird, the more the club will WANT to handle other peoples birds. They agreed to handle birds and ship as often as the birds are ready to race. But most are not on this website so they don't know the quality of birds coming.
> 5.Club race will be PT birds. (depending on entries) The club full clock race result, was not done in years past, only 2 birds were calculated before, and sent to combine.
> 6.Number of birds shipped for combine depends on clubs. See last years races at http://lmcpigeon.wikifoundry.com/page/RACE+RESULTS+2013 they are attachments at bottom of page. The club will be racing 2 combines this year. If they are not posted on this site I will make a webpage for the PT Classic results. It's is a long time before the races start I still have time .
> 
> 
> committed perches as of now: 2 each
> 1. Jwbriggs
> 2. Crazy Pete
> 3. bhymer
> 4. redtop
> 5. italianbird101
> 6. akbird[/QUOTE
> 
> Put me down for two perches


----------



## treejumper

Thanks to your club for doing this it will be fun watching it,I hope to be in the race to the end, Earl


----------



## The_Rookie

Anyone send birds yet?


----------



## Crazy Pete

I need to my birds would have been a little young last week, so now I just need to get home from work before the PO closes.
Dave


----------



## The_Rookie

Yeah I might send mine next week hopefully.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Yup, sent mine today. Hope they will be there Thursday.

Their mother is my entry from last year's PT race (Damon's). The father is her uncle. So the babies are a little line-bred. It will be interesting to see how they do. 

Sorry for the blurry photo - cell phone


----------



## A_Smith

*First arrival*

The first PT Classic arrival today at 5:55 AM . 
Bird is from drifter AU14 FOYS 7916 BC


----------



## klondike goldie

I shipped mine this morning.


----------



## conditionfreak

Kastle Loft said:


> Yup, sent mine today. Hope they will be there Thursday.
> 
> Their mother is my entry from last year's PT race (Damon's). The father is her uncle. So the babies are a little line-bred. It will be interesting to see how they do.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry photo - cell phone


Cell Phone??? You're the camera/picture guy. LOL!


----------



## A_Smith

*4 more today*

I received today 7:30 Am:

kastle loft AU14 kastle 1432 + 1433 both BB

KDG71 AU14 AA 505 + 506 both BC

 All arrived healthy


----------



## treejumper

Glad to see some Birds have made the trip,I had my 2 Birds lined up ,but been runing a high fever got so week barley could walk,for a week found out yesturday I have new monia never had that stuff before it the kind you do not caught with,Doc says it,s the worst kind,hope it does not go along with the birds.Any way I will regroop and ship something else.


----------



## italianbird101

Looks Like Mine Are Going To Be The Youngest There, My Pairs Just Started Laying.


----------



## A_Smith

*2 more arrived*

2 more arrivals today from Klondike goldie
AU14 CCBI 4105 BC
AU14 CCBI 4106 DCwf


----------



## A_Smith

*at there new loft*

The first week(s) deliveries are at there new homes

.....BAND............NPR Handler

FOYS 7916..........Al Guzara
KASTLE 1432.......Stony Cove
KASTLE 1433.......Stony Cove
AA 505...............Sawka loft
AA 506...............Al Guzara
CCBI 4105...........Quiet Too Loft
CCBI 4106...........Quiet Too Loft


looking forward to more arrivals


----------



## A_Smith

*what state were the classics?*

Past Pigeon Talk race winners

2010-Smith Family 
2011-Rackerman
2012- Southtown
2013- Southtown
2014 ????????????


Where the birds raced:

year.................State
2010
2011
2012
2013
2014 PT Classic racing in Eastern PA


----------



## ssyyb2

2013 was north Atlanta Georgia


----------



## Crazy Pete

A_Smith said:


> Past Pigeon Talk race winners
> 
> 2010-Smith Family
> 2011-Rackerman
> 2012- Southtown
> 2013- Southtown
> 2014 ????????????
> 
> 
> Where the birds raced:
> 
> year.................State
> 2010
> 2011
> 2012
> 2013
> 2014 PT Classic racing in Eastern PA


Rackerman = Michigan
Southtown = Missouri
Southtown = Missouri

Where the birds raced

2010 = California
2011 = California
2012 = Ohio
2013 = Georgia
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete

2011 is a long time ago to remember but it seams like the winning bird came from Conditionfreak.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

The 2011 winner was indeed bred by me. But rackerman obtained it from me, and entered it into the PTC of that year. He has it now. He named it the "Blue Bomber".

That year, the PTC winner was based on a point system. Not on one final race. If memory serves me correctly, it won 1st place (among PTC birds), something like four of seven races. And finished in the top five the other 3 times.

Something like that, anyway. It had a heck of a record.

There was one bird in the loft of Flapdoodle (who hosted the PTC that year), that had a better record. But it was not entered into the PTC event.

Flapdoodle gave me that bird when he downsized after hosting the PTC for the second time. It is a red check cock, and has bred me a few very nice racing birds.

My entries into this years PTC, are going to come from birds I obtained from Don Campbell. If the eggs hatch out well.


----------



## Crazy Pete

My birds are on the way, email sent
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete

conditionfreak said:


> The 2011 winner was indeed bred by me. But rackerman obtained it from me, and entered it into the PTC of that year. He has it now. He named it the "Blue Bomber".
> 
> That year, the PTC winner was based on a point system. Not on one final race. If memory serves me correctly, it won 1st place (among PTC birds), something like four of seven races. And finished in the top five the other 3 times.
> 
> Something like that, anyway. It had a heck of a record.
> 
> There was one bird in the loft of Flapdoodle (who hosted the PTC that year), that had a better record. But it was not entered into the PTC event.
> 
> Flapdoodle gave me that bird when he downsized after hosting the PTC for the second time. It is a red check cock, and has bred me a few very nice racing birds.
> 
> My entries into this years PTC, are going to come from birds I obtained from Don Campbell. If the eggs hatch out well.



Did that Slv LNC bird ever do any thing or is he just a slow racer.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

It has not won any races, but always comes home in about average speed. It did win me some money, as part of a three bird yearling team. We have a race that is called the "Rich Ramey Memorial Yearling Race", and I picked three yearlings from PTC birds I was allowed to keep. I did not win the Memorial race. but I did win the pool that was contained in that race, of the average speed of any picked three birds.

I bred from this bird, this spring. Mated with a blue bar. and got one silver and one blue bar in the nest.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Good deal at least he is kinda paying for his feed, good luck with his young. Did I send you his Ped?
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

I believe you did. I don't pay too much attention to pedigrees. I just pay attention to how they race.

Or not race. 

Papers don't fly. Pigeons do.

I appreciate you and the others, that allowed me to keep your entries for old birds. Overall, the birds I have flown from my own stock, have done just a tad better than the birds I got from others. But not a whole lot better. Pretty much the same.


----------



## First To Hatch

conditionfreak said:


> Papers don't fly. Pigeons do.


I keep trying to tell everyone this but they won't listen, so here I go again, if you fold that paper properly into a plane, it will fly! Won't fly far but it'll fly!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete

I think who ever hosts the PT Classic should be able to keep witch ever bird they want, all we did was send them and the host does all the work with very little if any reward.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

First To Hatch said:


> I keep trying to tell everyone this but they won't listen, so here I go again, if you fold that paper properly into a plane, it will fly! Won't fly far but it'll fly!!!


Gliding is not flying. Falling is not flying. Jumping is not flying. 

Now, if you fold that paper and set it on the ground and it goes up to your roof top. I'll apologize.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Peds may not fly but they sure seem to sell birds in this country, I like a good pedigree not for the big names but the ped that tells the history of the family, the racing history. I like distance birds I don't want a bird that has 100 and 200 mile winners and that's the kind of stuff I want to see on a ped.
Dave


----------



## A_Smith

*new arrivals*

Two more in the race, received from Lucky Loft:
IF TRC 806 White
IF TRC 809 BcWfSpl

More birds due to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## conditionfreak

Crazy Pete said:


> Peds may not fly but they sure seem to sell birds in this country, I like a good pedigree not for the big names but the ped that tells the history of the family, the racing history. I like distance birds I don't want a bird that has 100 and 200 mile winners and that's the kind of stuff I want to see on a ped.
> Dave


Yea, but the problem is. I see it much worse than dog breeding, and in that situation, there are a lot of mistakes. Just because a pedigree says that a certain bird is from this or that parents. Does not mean that it is. Birds cheat and people lie. ESPECIALLY where money is involved.

I would hazard a guess that 20% of birds sold with fantastic reading pedigrees, are wrong. Maybe 25%.


----------



## A_Smith

*fill a missing spot*

I have received a contact about reserved spots that may be empty.
If anyone wants to post for a replacement, I have no problem with that. This is a reserve your perch race. If you want to fill your spot, if you can't send in time, it could be done by someone already sending birds. They can slip an extra bird in the box and nominate the bird as yours. This will be fair to everyone that reserved there spot. Or someone else may send birds for you, but must be entered as your birds. You reserved the perches. Also if someone only sent one bird, they too can also ask for a fillin in also. This is our club fundraiser (thank you for the donations in advance for the birds flying) and fun race for Pigeon Talk. So let's all have fun.  Please only send extra birds IF you have a perch replacement agreement.


----------



## A_Smith

*4 more arrivals*

Crazy Pete 
AU14 LNC 14211 BB
AU14 LNC 14212 BC

Red Top
AU14 NDN 14136 BC
AU14 NDN 14139 DC

This makes 13 in the race as of today.


----------



## A_Smith

*13 placed with handlers*

The first 2 week(s) deliveries are at there new homes

.....BAND............NPR Handler

FOYS 7916..........Al Guzara Loft
KASTLE 1432.......Stony Cove Loft
KASTLE 1433.......Stony Cove Loft
AA 505...............Sawka Loft
AA 506...............Al Guzara Loft
CCBI 4105...........Quiet Too Loft
CCBI 4106...........Quiet Too Loft
TRC 806..............Quiet Too Loft
TRC 809..............Turansky Family Loft
LNC 14211..........Quiet Too Loft
LNC 14212..........Turansky Family Loft
NDN 14136.........Flying M&M Loft
NDN 14139.........Flying M&M Loft


looking forward to more arrivals 

also a hand delivery was received, will be placed on friday:
Jr Brown
MH 1278 BC
MH 1281 BB


----------



## treejumper

My 2 entries left a 4:00 pm today for their journey to Pa,


----------



## Arrowhead loft EAST

*Almost ready!*

I will be sending mine off this coming monday! They are some good ones but I supposed we all think they are otherwise we wouldn't send them in!


----------



## conditionfreak

Unfortunately my two eggs did not hatch. So I am going to have to think about youngsters from another pair.

Darn it.

Do you think I have time to start the process over with my original pair? I just threew away the eggs they abandoned.


----------



## A_Smith

*more arrivals*

2 more birds received
treejumper
AU AA 675 BB
AU AA 676 BB


----------



## Xueoo

I should have mine sent out next monday.


----------



## A_Smith

*17 Birds in the race sofar*

The first 3 week(s) deliveries are at there new homes

.....BAND............NPR Handler

FOYS 7916..........Al Guzara Loft
KASTLE 1432.......Stony Cove Loft
KASTLE 1433.......Stony Cove Loft
AA 505...............Sawka Loft
AA 506...............Al Guzara Loft
CCBI 4105...........Quiet Too Loft
CCBI 4106...........Quiet Too Loft
TRC 806..............Quiet Too Loft
TRC 809..............Turansky Family Loft
LNC 14211..........Quiet Too Loft
LNC 14212..........Turansky Family Loft
NDN 14136.........Flying M&M Loft
NDN 14139.........Flying M&M Loft
MH 1278............Ken Paukovits
MH 1281............Renninger Family Loft
AA 675..............Ken Paukovits
AA 676..............Ken Paukovits


----------



## A_Smith

*arrived safe*

2 more arrivals
from Eriduardo:
AU 14 FOYS 20701 BC
AU 14 FOYS 20702 BC


----------



## A_Smith

*19 and more on the way here*

The first 4 week(s) deliveries are at there new homes

.....BAND............NPR Handler

FOYS 7916..........Al Guzara Loft
KASTLE 1432.......Stony Cove Loft
KASTLE 1433.......Stony Cove Loft
AA 505...............Sawka Loft
AA 506...............Al Guzara Loft
CCBI 4105...........Quiet Too Loft
CCBI 4106...........Quiet Too Loft
TRC 806..............Quiet Too Loft
TRC 809..............Turansky Family Loft
LNC 14211..........Quiet Too Loft
LNC 14212..........Turansky Family Loft
NDN 14136.........Flying M&M Loft
NDN 14139.........Flying M&M Loft
MH 1278............Ken Paukovits
MH 1281............Renninger Family Loft
AA 675..............Ken Paukovits
AA 676..............Ken Paukovits
FOYS 20701......Stony Cove Loft
FOYS 20702......Renninger Family Loft


----------



## treejumper

*Birds*

Thanks for the up date I know every one that sends birds are glad to here any thing on the birds,and thank you A Smith for that and a lot of foot work you do to pick these birds up and holding them for the other lofts to pick up.So just wanted to Say Thanks You. Earl


----------



## A_Smith

*2 more arrivals*

akbird
HANCOCK 238 Grizzle
HANCOCK 242 BlkWf


----------



## A_Smith

*1/3 of the birds are here in PA*

21 now in the race, and more on the way here 
ONLY 4 weeks left to send your entries 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The first 5 week(s) deliveries are at there new homes

.....BAND............NPR Handler

FOYS 7916..........Al Guzara Loft
KASTLE 1432.......Stony Cove Loft
KASTLE 1433.......Stony Cove Loft
AA 505...............Sawka Loft
AA 506...............Al Guzara Loft
CCBI 4105...........Quiet Too Loft
CCBI 4106...........Quiet Too Loft
TRC 806..............Quiet Too Loft
TRC 809..............Turansky Family Loft
LNC 14211..........Quiet Too Loft
LNC 14212..........Turansky Family Loft
NDN 14136.........Flying M&M Loft
NDN 14139.........Flying M&M Loft
MH 1278............Ken Paukovits
MH 1281............Renninger Family Loft
AA 675..............Ken Paukovits
AA 676..............Ken Paukovits
FOYS 20701......Stony Cove Loft
FOYS 20702......Renninger Family Loft
HANCOCK 238...Quiet Time Loft
HANCOCK 242...Al Guzara Loft


----------



## italianbird101

my 2 entries on their way


----------



## njhntr

*popr*

Hello Thx for the message and post office will call me when birds arrive
Ill write release time on the 26 and when your birds get home all you have to do is let me know what kind of band I put on bird to confirm, Ill then have shorty calulate distance and time for results Im not too good at that stuff LOL
good luck


----------



## A_Smith

*2 more in the race*



italianbird101 said:


> my 2 entries on their way


The birds finally made it here. The USPS took them for a ride.  Birds are doing well. I'm glad they were in a big box.

FOYS 31 BBWF
FOYS 33 Grizzle


----------



## A_Smith

*only 2 weeks to send your birds*

.....BAND............NPR Handler

FOYS 7916..........Al Guzara Loft
KASTLE 1432.......Stony Cove Loft
KASTLE 1433.......Stony Cove Loft
AA 505...............Sawka Loft
AA 506...............Al Guzara Loft
CCBI 4105...........Quiet Too Loft
CCBI 4106...........Quiet Too Loft
TRC 806..............Quiet Too Loft
TRC 809..............Turansky Family Loft
LNC 14211..........Quiet Too Loft
LNC 14212..........Turansky Family Loft
NDN 14136.........Flying M&M Loft
NDN 14139.........Flying M&M Loft
MH 1278............Ken Paukovits
MH 1281............Renninger Family Loft
AA 675..............Ken Paukovits
AA 676..............Ken Paukovits
FOYS 20701......Stony Cove Loft
FOYS 20702......Renninger Family Loft
HANCOCK 238...Quiet Time Loft
HANCOCK 242...Al Guzara Loft
FOYS 31...........Stony Cove Loft
FOYS 33...........Quiet Time Loft


----------



## A_Smith

*still waiting for 17 shipments*

1. Jwbriggs....................TX.........
2. Crazy Pete .................NE........received
3. Bhymer ......................LA.......
4. Redtop .......................AL........received
5. Italianbird101 .............PA........received
6. Akbird .......................OR........received
7. Eriduardo ...................IN........received
8. Jr Brown ....................PA........received
9. Orock .........................PA.......
10. Kdg71 ......................KY........received
11. treejumper ...............KY........received
12. Conditionfreek ..........OH........
13. Kastle loft .................KY........received
14. Arrowhead loft EAST ....MD......
15. Southtown Racers........MO.......
16. Xueoo ........................CA.......
17. Brown Family Loft .......IN........received
18. Danny Kilgore ............CA........
19. FT33 ..........................OR.......
20. Levi's Loft ..................TX.......
21. The Rookie .................CA.......
22. Polar Bear ..................KY.......
23. Ejb3810 .....................MN......
24. Drifter ........................TX........received
25. Nomadsloft..................GA.........
26. Benson 1.....................CO........
27. The Pigeon Shack.........CA.......
28. Luckyloft.....................NC........received
29. Klondike goldie............TX........received
30. Cody_MFL...................TX.......


----------



## Kastle Loft

Seems like a lot of missing birds considering the time of year?


----------



## Crazy Pete

It's that way for the AU race also they were expecting 3000 birds and only got 2/3 of them.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Two birds sent today. I also sent an email. They are supposed to be there on Wednesday. A two day trip (hopefully).


----------



## njhntr

*popr*



conditionfreak said:


> Two birds sent today. I also sent an email. They are supposed to be there on Wednesday. A two day trip (hopefully).


Thanks for the note and Ill band birds, all you have to do is email text or call when they get home and tell me whats on the band, so I can confirm
Then will forward to Shorty and he will post results as far as miles and time
Good luck


----------



## drifter

njhntr said:


> Thanks for the note and Ill band birds, all you have to do is email text or call when they get home and tell me whats on the band, so I can confirm
> Then will forward to Shorty and he will post results as far as miles and time
> Good luck


I think you have this thread confused with the Post Office Pigeon Racing thread??


----------



## conditionfreak

njhntr said:


> Thanks for the note and Ill band birds, all you have to do is email text or call when they get home and tell me whats on the band, so I can confirm
> Then will forward to Shorty and he will post results as far as miles and time
> Good luck


????????????


----------



## Crazy Pete

conditionfreak said:


> ????????????


If they let the birds out and they come home you had better stock them. LOL
Dave


----------



## A_Smith

*2 more in the race*



conditionfreak said:


> Two birds sent today. I also sent an email. They are supposed to be there on Wednesday. A two day trip (hopefully).


Birds arrived 

AU14 AA 10380 DC
AU14 AA 10375 DCWF


----------



## The_Rookie

I should be sending my birds Monday.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

I think Im gonna sit this year out....give others a chance to win
I had a big fly-off and also helped a couple guys with birds, who had bad breeding seasons. Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## Crazy Pete

Sure this year I sent my best and you sit out, just kidding. Hope the rest of your year gets better.
Dave


----------



## A_Smith

*How much more will the list grow this week?*

.....BAND............NPR Handler

FOYS 7916..........Al Guzara Loft
KASTLE 1432.......Stony Cove Loft
KASTLE 1433.......Stony Cove Loft
AA 505...............Sawka Loft
AA 506...............Al Guzara Loft
CCBI 4105...........Quiet Too Loft
CCBI 4106...........Quiet Too Loft
TRC 806..............Quiet Too Loft
TRC 809..............Turansky Family Loft
LNC 14211..........Quiet Too Loft
LNC 14212..........Turansky Family Loft
NDN 14136.........Flying M&M Loft
NDN 14139.........Flying M&M Loft
MH 1278............Ken Paukovits
MH 1281............Renninger Family Loft
AA 675..............Ken Paukovits
AA 676..............Ken Paukovits
FOYS 20701......Stony Cove Loft
FOYS 20702......Renninger Family Loft
HANCOCK 238...Quiet Time Loft
HANCOCK 242...Al Guzara Loft
FOYS 31...........Stony Cove Loft
FOYS 33...........Quiet Time Loft
AA 10380.........Renninger Family Loft
AA 10375.........Turansky Family Loft


1. Jwbriggs....................TX.........
2. Crazy Pete .................NE........received
3. Bhymer ......................LA.......
4. Redtop .......................AL........received
5. Italianbird101 .............PA........received
6. Akbird .......................OR........received
7. Eriduardo ...................IN........received
8. Jr Brown ....................PA........received
9. Orock .........................PA.......
10. Kdg71 ......................KY........received
11. Treejumper ...............KY........received
12. Conditionfreek ..........OH........received
13. Kastle loft .................KY........received
14. Arrowhead loft EAST ....MD......
15. Southtown Racers........MO.......
16. Xueoo ........................CA.......
17. Brown Family Loft .......IN........received
18. Danny Kilgore ............CA........
19. FT33 ..........................OR.......
20. Levi's Loft ..................TX.......
21. The Rookie .................CA.......
22. Polar Bear ..................KY.......
23. Ejb3810 .....................MN......
24. Drifter ........................TX........received
25. Nomadsloft..................GA.........
26. Benson 1.....................CO........
27. The Pigeon Shack.........CA.......
28. Luckyloft.....................NC........received
29. Klondike goldie............TX........received
30. Cody_MFL...................TX.......


----------



## A_Smith

*27 birds received as of now*

Had a nice visit with Orock today. Two birds delivered for the PT Classic. 

HGB 0647 Black
HGB 0648 Grizzle


----------



## orock

A_Smith said:


> Had a nice visit with Orock today. Two birds delivered for the PT Classic.
> 
> HGB 0647 Black
> HGB 0648 Grizzle


Thanks for taking time to show me your birds. Had a good time also!


----------



## A_Smith

*the offical PT Classic compition list*

.....BAND............NPR Handler

FOYS 7916..........Al Guzara Loft
KASTLE 1432.......Stony Cove Loft
KASTLE 1433.......Stony Cove Loft
AA 505...............Sawka Loft
AA 506...............Al Guzara Loft
CCBI 4105...........Quiet Too Loft
CCBI 4106...........Quiet Too Loft
TRC 806..............Quiet Too Loft
TRC 809..............Turansky Family Loft
LNC 14211..........Quiet Too Loft
LNC 14212..........Turansky Family Loft
NDN 14136.........Flying M&M Loft
NDN 14139.........Flying M&M Loft
MH 1278............Ken Paukovits
MH 1281............Renninger Family Loft
AA 675..............Ken Paukovits
AA 676..............Ken Paukovits
FOYS 20701......Stony Cove Loft
FOYS 20702......Renninger Family Loft
HANCOCK 238...Quiet Time Loft
HANCOCK 242...Al Guzara Loft
FOYS 31...........Stony Cove Loft
FOYS 33...........Quiet Time Loft
AA 10380.........Renninger Family Loft
AA 10375.........Turansky Family Loft
HBG 0647........Quiet Time Loft
HBG 0648........Turansky Family Loft


1. Jwbriggs....................TX.........
2. Crazy Pete .................NE........received
3. Bhymer ......................LA.......
4. Redtop .......................AL........received
5. Italianbird101 .............PA........received
6. Akbird .......................OR........received
7. Eriduardo ...................IN........received
8. Jr Brown ....................PA........received
9. Orock .........................PA.......received
10. Kdg71 ......................KY........received
11. Treejumper ...............KY........received
12. Conditionfreek ..........OH........received
13. Kastle loft .................KY........received
14. Arrowhead loft EAST ....MD......
15. Southtown Racers........MO.......
16. Xueoo ........................CA.......
17. Brown Family Loft .......IN........received
18. Danny Kilgore ............CA........
19. FT33 ..........................OR.......
20. Levi's Loft ..................TX.......
21. The Rookie .................CA.......
22. Polar Bear ..................KY.......
23. Ejb3810 .....................MN......
24. Drifter ........................TX........received
25. Nomadsloft..................GA.........
26. Benson 1.....................CO........
27. The Pigeon Shack.........CA.......
28. Luckyloft.....................NC........received
29. Klondike goldie............TX........received
30. Cody_MFL...................TX.......

I should of received all entries by today. The official list is in this post. Thank you to all that have shipped birds, and also for the donations I have received for the club. I will do my best to make this years PT Classic a success.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I'm sure you will do a great job and so will the other handlers, but in the end the quality of the birds will tell all. Hope mine are still in till the end.
Dave

Well now every one should have sent the best they have, any one want to bet some ice cream?


----------



## conditionfreak

Just an update on how some of the birds from the 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic have done for me recently.

I have won three out of the last four races this old bird season.

Two weeks ago, we had a 200 mile race. Zeppelin #6, a cock bird bred by "bbcdon" won the race.

Last weekend, we had two races on the same day. A 400 mile and a 500 mile. We shipped on a Thursday night, and had the races on Saturday instead of the normal Sunday. In the 400 mile race, I got 10th with a silver hen bred by "Crazy Pete", LNC-12145, which came home the next morning. It was a tough race, and many birds were lost by others. Many flyers didn't get their first bird until two or three days later. They must have hit a storm somewhere.

But I won the 500 mile race, with the only day bird. It was one of my own breeding, #90181, a very big blue cock bird that I flew to a plastic egg.

Today we had a 200 mile race again. I won with AVC-1203, a small hen bred by "Happy". Second place was taken by #2425, a hen bred by "SouthTownRacers", and was the winner of the 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic.

A word about MTP-2425. I lost this bird for a year. Then one day it just showed up, in healthy condition. Obviously it had been in someone's loft for a long time. But she came "home" at the end of last fall, and is an extremely nice bird in hand. I expect better things from her over the next couple of years.

Thanks to all who graciously let me keep these birds for my old bird team. Besides the above, I also still have the following bird from the 2012 PTC on my team. NEPLS-1808, bred by SSYYBFAMLOFT, a silver cock, which came home from the 500 mile race the following morning (like I said earlier, I had the only day bird in that race). 

My old bird team consists of only ten birds. It was a team of 12, but I moved two to my breeding loft before the season started. This old bird season, we still have a 250, a 150, and a 400 and 500 on the same day, to go. Wish me luck.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well then I would say Zeppelin loft was the big winner, that little Silver hen came from 2 Clausing birds I bought from Don. That SouthTown bird had to have trapped into some ones loft and they kept her for the year.
Good luck with the rest of the races.
Dave


----------



## ERIC K

conditionfreak said:


> Just an update on how some of the birds from the 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic have done for me recently.
> 
> I have won three out of the last four races this old bird season.
> 
> Two weeks ago, we had a 200 mile race. Zeppelin #6, a cock bird bred by "bbcdon" won the race.
> 
> Last weekend, we had two races on the same day. A 400 mile and a 500 mile. We shipped on a Thursday night, and had the races on Saturday instead of the normal Sunday. In the 400 mile race, I got 10th with a silver hen bred by "Crazy Pete", LNC-12145, which came home the next morning. It was a tough race, and many birds were lost by others. Many flyers didn't get their first bird until two or three days later. They must have hit a storm somewhere.
> 
> But I won the 500 mile race, with the only day bird. It was one of my own breeding, #90181, a very big blue cock bird that I flew to a plastic egg.
> 
> Today we had a 200 mile race again. I won with AVC-1203, a small hen bred by "Happy". Second place was taken by #2425, a hen bred by "SouthTownRacers", and was the winner of the 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic.
> 
> A word about MTP-2425. I lost this bird for a year. Then one day it just showed up, in healthy condition. Obviously it had been in someone's loft for a long time. But she came "home" at the end of last fall, and is an extremely nice bird in hand. I expect better things from her over the next couple of years.
> 
> Thanks to all who graciously let me keep these birds for my old bird team. Besides the above, I also still have the following bird from the 2012 PTC on my team. NEPLS-1808, bred by SSYYBFAMLOFT, a silver cock, which came home from the 500 mile race the following morning (like I said earlier, I had the only day bird in that race).
> 
> My old bird team consists of only ten birds. It was a team of 12, but I moved two to my breeding loft before the season started. This old bird season, we still have a 250, a 150, and a 400 and 500 on the same day, to go. Wish me luck.


There should be a lesson in this post as far as where people should look for birds to build a loft with. Races such a the PT classic ,bond races, and OLR's around the country are an excellent place to find quality birds at the end of the season. I was gifted a few birds that were entry's in a AU race back in 2008 that flew the race well but the guy just couldn't keep all of them. To this day they are still some of the best in my breeding loft. None of them have pedigrees but I do know a little about the bird linage.

Congrats on the great results and good luck in the finial races. Maybe you could share a few tips you use for training and feeding for the longer races as you are definitely doing thing right , and I guess it helps having top quality birds. Two things I'm thinking is that it's funny that birds bred for a 300 mile young bird race will fly so well in the longer old bird races and secondly it makes me think that if you can race well with a very small team that I am going in that same direction too. Cutting back on the homers and trying to keep only the good racers in my loft. 

I could add it's also nice to see some of the more experienced pigeon people like you on the PT board still sharing their thoughts and experiences so others can learn and enjoy this sport too.


----------



## conditionfreak

"Maybe you could share a few tips you use for training and feeding for the longer races"

Well, I think I just got lucky. But I will tell what my routine for the very long races are. Besides the fact that when I breed. I breed for the long distance and for birds that "home no matter what". Not for what homes fastest. Just that they come home "no matter what". I don't actually breed racing pigeons. I try to breed homers that are reliable in all kinds of weather. Sprinters have no place in my loft.

I feed a mixture of grain that is 16% protein. Included in it are black oil sunflower seeds, but not too much of that. But on the day of shipping for a long race, I feed white rice only, for a few minutes, and then give them their regular feed as described above. Every day I feed just once per day.

I pick out the birds going to that race, by checking their flight feathers to see that they have ten on each wing, and check their breast skin to see that it is pink and not scaly or flaky. After I basket them, I place a milk jug with a side cut out, in the carrying basket, with water containing electrolytes and a "Pigeon Boost" vitamin supplement. This stays with them until they are basketed at the club. I no longer road train once the season starts. Just loft flying, in the late afternoon/evening hours. In an attempt to avoid the hawks.

I also add apple cider vinegar twice per week to their water (one tablespoon per gallon of water) and twice a week I put in Ecol-tonic from Siegels into their water, and probiotics into their water on the day after the Ecol-tonic (as per the directions on the bottle).

There are many ways to prepare birds for long races. But this is what I do. Don Campbell has a much better method than I, and much better results. But his methods are too complicated for me. I am a simple and lazy man.


----------



## conditionfreak

And yes. Birds bred for, and sent to, one loft races or futurity races, are an excellent choice for a breeding program. No one is paying the costs involved to send birds to races of that sort, that are just sending scrubs or average birds. They are sending their best or darn near their best. "Darn near", because sometimes with time restrictions. Breeding schedules don't quite work out the way it was hoped or planned. But whatever is sent, will be top quality from the loft of that particular person.


----------



## Happy

*Conditionfreak, Happy 1203*

Been wondering how that little Commie 12AVC1203 has been for ya in OB's. Nice to hear ya still have her & Won. Think she won a couple of Short Races in the 2012 PT Race. Been wanting to tell ya Her Older Sister AU10AVC1040 BC H in 2013 OB's was Champion Bird of The Year (2013) Over All in the 395 Concourse & high in the AU. This yr. (2014), 1040 is 4th Nation Wide in the AU Middle Distance Hall of Fame. Go to AU National Data Base, Nat. Results 2014 OB, AU Hall of Fame Middle Distance & you'll see her under Hap Hilton. This is her last yr. Racing. & now Breeding. Got 6 youngsters Fostered from her from the Flying Loft.. Other Sisters like 11AVC1127 BB H was 1st Over All 395Conc. 200mi. With several others from this Pairing has done very well... Have had the Parents mated since 2010 as both of the were Super Racers & Paired them self in the Racing Loft.. I don't Fly YB's, just OB's as we have abt. 16 Race's in the 395 Conc. & as many as 3-4,000 birds shipping.. Just a thanks for updating us PT Members..Us Old Guys Rule Happy Hilton



conditionfreak said:


> Just an update on how some of the birds from the 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic have done for me recently.
> 
> I have won three out of the last four races this old bird season.
> 
> Two weeks ago, we had a 200 mile race. Zeppelin #6, a cock bird bred by "bbcdon" won the race.
> 
> Last weekend, we had two races on the same day. A 400 mile and a 500
> Today we had a 200 mile race again. I won with AVC-1203, a small hen bred by "Happy". Second place was taken by #2425, a hen bred by "SouthTownRacers", and was the winner of the 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic.
> 
> A word about MTP-2425. I lost this bird for a year. Then one day it just showed up, in healthy condition. Obviously it had been in someone's loft for a long time. But she came "home" at the end of last fall, and is an extremely nice bird in hand. I expect better things from her over the next couple of years.
> 
> Thanks to all who graciously let me keep these birds for my old bird team. Besides the above, I also still have the following bird from the 2012 PTC on my team. NEPLS-1808, bred by SSYYBFAMLOFT, a silver cock, which came home from the 500 mile race the following morning (like I said earlier, I had the only day bird in that race).
> 
> My old bird team consists of only ten birds. It was a team of 12, but I moved two to my breeding loft before the season started. This old bird season, we still have a 250, a 150, and a 400 and 500 on the same day, to go. Wish me luck.


----------



## A_Smith

*Training with style*

A video of todays training toss from:
Quiet Time and Quiet Too loft. 
7 PT classic birds are at this loft. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5bqz4P9ajU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## treejumper

*PT Race*

Thanks for the video I don,t have any in your loft but sure the one,s do will be happy to see them,maybe I will find out if my birds made it to the air some time.Thanks Earl


----------



## Crazy Pete

Thanks for the vid, the birds trapped good and look real healthy.
Dave


----------



## drifter

That's really an innovative way to toss birds, I've never seen it done that way before. I liked the background music too, wish I could've heard more of it.


----------



## drifter

For some reason it brings to mind "The Soggy Bottom Boyz". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08e9k-c91E8


----------



## conditionfreak

Did I see the same video everyone else saw?

Nothing like the Soggy Bottom Boys music. Except that it was old school country.

Birds did not trap well. They are all over the roof, playing around.

I am not complaining, nor am I displeased. I'm just saying that I don't understand the comments of some others. The birds do look healthy and happy though.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I thought they trapped well, I only have my birds out 20 miles and when they get home they always seem to take off for another 1/2 hr. or so, at least his birds trapped.
Dave


----------



## drifter

conditionfreak said:


> Did I see the same video everyone else saw?
> 
> Nothing like the Soggy Bottom Boys music. Except that it was old school country.
> 
> Birds did not trap well. They are all over the roof, playing around.
> 
> I am not complaining, nor am I displeased. I'm just saying that I don't understand the comments of some others. The birds do look healthy and happy though.


Any hints as how to get birds to trap faster? Is it something that can be corrected?


----------



## Southampton_man_dan

*Please help*

Hi my young racer pigeon flew off when I was training it to go in through my trap on my loft will it come back I live in a first floor flat and my loft is on my outside balcony the pigeon has seen around where I live as I have always let it sit on top of the loft and it would go through the trap back into the loft but now it has flew of will it come back it's been out for the night and I did see it flying around yesterday Any ideas anyone


----------



## klondike goldie

The birds do look good and healthy, but I don't think they trap fast yet. It doesn't bother me that they don't trap fast. Everybody train's their birds different. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKipQ7sFYMg how I like mine to trap.


----------



## conditionfreak

Birds sent on training tosses, should be hungry when they arrive home. They should also have been trained to respond to a sound that lets them know there is food inside waiting for them Such as a can of feed shaken in hand at normal feeding times. Myself, I do a certain whistle each and every time I feed them Just about any sound will work, if you do it each and every time they are fed.

Then they will trap quick.

Pigeons, like most animals, are trained best by using food rewards. They don't trap well because they like you, or because they have good genetics, or even because they like their home loft.

They trap well because they are hungry or thirsty. Or because they have eggs or babies in the nest. With young birds, you will not have babies or eggs under them. Therefore, you need to use a "call to dinner" type system.

I am not saying that these birds in the video are not well trained. Nor am I saying that they have to be starving. I understand that with very young birds, you let them mature more, before you start making them hungry. What I am saying, is that this is not good or fast trapping (as shown in the video). When my birds come home from a race. They hit the landing board (as I am whistling), and they go in. They do not go to the roof or the trees, or the ground and look around. Races are, more often than not, won or lost in the trapping process. Especially on the shorter races.

In short. The video does not show fast or good trapping. That is all I am saying. It may be too soon to have good trapping technique, and that is fine. Let the youngsters play a little. But call a spade a spade. This is not showing fast trapping. Good trapping is when a bird coming home from a race or a training toss, enters the loft within the first ten seconds of reaching home. Any slower, and you have some changes to be made.

There is nothing like being in your back yard on race day, and watching your first bird come into sight, fold its wings for a quick descent, and hit the landing board. Then sprint into the trap and you hear that "beep" of your electronic clock go off. Then you know your bird came home fast, and you know you are "on the sheet".

It is a great feeling. It is why I do this sport. For those moments.


----------



## QuietToo

*the rookie's response*

Although I agree that our birds didn't trap very quickly on this toss, I'm not overly concerned. 
This was a 10 mile toss, so it wasn't exactly a taxing trip for them. I'm sure as they progress to farther distances their desire to get to food and water will come into play. I was happy to see them come in as a team. 
We use a dog clicker for feeding, as well as specific phrases to entice them in for food.


----------



## A_Smith

*Trophy shopin'*

On my way home from a training toss. I stopped to look at trophy options. There are many options available.  I'm looking forward to this race and providing updates on your birds as they become available to me.

BTW: my team now clocks MUCH faster than in the video. I can have all trapped in less than two minutes from 40 miles without me there to call them in.


----------



## treejumper

*Pt*

I,m looking fordward to hearing something about my birds,just hope they made it to a few rides down the road


----------



## A_Smith

*PT Classic update*

.....BAND............NPR Handler................8-9-14 census

FOYS 7916..........Al Guzara Loft ............... Training
KASTLE 1432.......Stony Cove Loft............ Missing 
KASTLE 1433.......Stony Cove Loft ............ Missing
AA 505...............Sawka Loft........................Training
AA 506...............Al Guzara Loft.................. Training.
CCBI 4105...........Quiet Too Loft.................Missing
CCBI 4106...........Quiet Too Loft................Training (out to 75 miles)
TRC 806..............Quiet Too Loft................Missing
TRC 809..............Turansky Family Loft.....Training (out to 65 miles)
LNC 14211..........Quiet Too Loft.................Missing
LNC 14212..........Turansky Family Loft......Training (out to 65 miles)
NDN 14136.........Flying M&M Loft..............Training
NDN 14139.........Flying M&M Loft.............. Missing
MH 1278............Ken Paukovits...................unknown
MH 1281............Renninger Family Loft ......Training
AA 675..............Ken Paukovits....................unknown
AA 676..............Ken Paukovits....................unknown
FOYS 20701......Stony Cove Loft...............Training
FOYS 20702......Renninger Family Loft.......Missing
HANCOCK 238...Quiet Time Loft................Training (out to 75 miles)
HANCOCK 242...Al Guzara Loft..................Missing
FOYS 31...........Stony Cove Loft.................Training
FOYS 33...........Quiet Time Loft..................Here (Handicapped, can not fly, Is QTL Mascot )
AA 10380.........Renninger Family Loft.........Missing
AA 10375.........Turansky Family Loft .........Training (out to 65 miles)
HBG 0647........Quiet Time Loft...................Missing
HBG 0648........Turansky Family Loft..........Training (out to 65 miles)


----------



## treejumper

*Birds*

I see my birds 675and676 are unknown which one is missing he or the Birds,is this guy still flying,if so does he have a Phone#?? Earl Reynolds


----------



## Jr Brown

Al, what was the total number of birds your club received for the PT classic?


----------



## conditionfreak

treejumper said:


> I see my birds 675and676 are unknown which one is missing he or the Birds,is this guy still flying,if so does he have a Phone#?? Earl Reynolds


treejumper: In the email that was sent out to us all. It stated that all of the flyers handling PTC birds attended the last club meeting, and gave updates on our entries. EXCEPT for one flyer who was attending a "Christening". Thus, no update could be obtained from that flyer.

I'm betting that is the handler who has your birds. Thus, the "unknown" on the list.

So, maybe your birds are fine, and maybe they are not.

I hope both of yours are still in the loft. Most of us are missing one of our two entries.  One of us is missing both entries.  (this is what is known at this time)


----------



## treejumper

*Birds*

Thanks conditionfreak I will check emal,But I know any thing can happen to a Bird,They have a lot of enemies out there. Congrats to you on your old Birds this year.Earl


----------



## Kastle Loft

Obviously that's a disappointment for me. It would have been nice to at least make a few races. That breeding pair will be replaced. Anyone want some really pretty and well bred blue bars lol .


----------



## raftree3

Kastle Loft said:


> Obviously that's a disappointment for me. It would have been nice to at least make a few races. That breeding pair will be replaced. Anyone want some really pretty and well bred blue bars lol .


Don't give up on them too soon. I had a pair in 2012 that raised three rounds and none made a race...tried to give them away.....2013 they were one of my best pairs?


----------



## ERIC K

Kastle Loft said:


> Yup, sent mine today. Hope they will be there Thursday.
> 
> Their mother is my entry from last year's PT race (Damon's). The father is her uncle. So the babies are a little line-bred. It will be interesting to see how they do.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry photo - cell phone


Maybe this pair is just not going to click. From what I know about your birds I'm sure you will still be able to fine a good match for the parents even thought this pair didn't work out. I feel lucky if I have 1 good one out of 4 or 6 babies. At the same time I can understand your disappointment.


----------



## Kastle Loft

ERIC K said:


> Maybe this pair is just not going to click. From what I know about your birds I'm sure you will still be able to fine a good match for the parents even thought this pair didn't work out. *I feel lucky if I have 1 good one out of 4 or 6 babies.* At the same time I can understand your disappointment.


That is such a huge question that seems to have different answers from everyone. Just how do you rank and rate your breeders? Often it's obvious when they perform at the extremes. 

What benchmarks do you use to qualify a bird as "good"? 

And how many "good" birds does a breeder need to produce (by percentage) in order to qualify as a "good" breeder? 

Ed Minvielle has written about a formula/equation he uses to statistically rank his breeders. I'd love to see how that works.

When I was at the AU Convention last winter, I asked Mark Evans (whose family of birds I race) this question. He said a breeder has to have 50% of it's babies be winners before he will decide to keep it. I don't know how he technically classifies a "winner" since he flies in the UK.

In the end, I may give the hen another year with another cock. This was only her first year breeding. The cock of this pair, however, has had two years and four hens. He's had ten babies and I only have two remaining, one of which is on this year's team and hasn't even raced yet. My standards for breeders are higher than that.

His sister, on the other hand, in two short years has already proven to me that she will have a long life in my loft. Her babies have won multiple diplomas for me and multiple top 10% finishes in tough competition in the Gulf Coast Homing Club and the Cleveland area against many, many hundreds of birds. And she is the mother to the hen above which I sent to Damon's "Survivor Series". Funny how that goes.


----------



## V-John

"Survivor Series".


----------



## Crazy Pete

I know every one thinks Rotondo and Heitzman are out dated, but both of them always said that out of each nest one was the racer and one was the breeder. So I would put the cock bird back on the race team.
Dave


----------



## ERIC K

Kastle Loft said:


> That is such a huge question that seems to have different answers from everyone. Just how do you rank and rate your breeders? Often it's obvious when they perform at the extremes.
> 
> What benchmarks do you use to qualify a bird as "good"?
> 
> And how many "good" birds does a breeder need to produce (by percentage) in order to qualify as a "good" breeder?
> 
> Ed Minvielle has written about a formula/equation he uses to statistically rank his breeders. I'd love to see how that works.
> 
> When I was at the AU Convention last winter, I asked Mark Evans (whose family of birds I race) this question. He said a breeder has to have 50% of it's babies be winners before he will decide to keep it. I don't know how he technically classifies a "winner" since he flies in the UK.
> 
> In the end, I may give the hen another year with another cock. This was only her first year breeding. The cock of this pair, however, has had two years and four hens. He's had ten babies and I only have two remaining, one of which is on this year's team and hasn't even raced yet. My standards for breeders are higher than that.
> 
> His sister, on the other hand, in two short years has already proven to me that she will have a long life in my loft. Her babies have won multiple diplomas for me and multiple top 10% finishes in tough competition in the Gulf Coast Homing Club and the Cleveland area against many, many hundreds of birds. And she is the mother to the hen above which I sent to Damon's "Survivor Series". Funny how that goes.


I'm sure everyone has there own ideas on breeders but I've had to get rid of pretty papered birds because they just couldn't produce racers. Two years is enough time to evulate him and unless you just need a pumper for some other pairs eggs I would at least move him to an extra loft or give him to someone to try with different blood lines than you have.


----------



## treejumper

*Unknown Birds*

Just wondering if the handler that was not at the last meeting ever gave a report on the Birds he had. Two was my Birds one belonging to some other loft it would be nice to know about them.Thanks Earl Reynolds


----------



## A_Smith

*Tomorrow*



treejumper said:


> Just wondering if the handler that was not at the last meeting ever gave a report on the Birds he had. Two was my Birds one belonging to some other loft it would be nice to know about them.Thanks Earl Reynolds


The birds will be shipped for there first race tomorrow.


----------



## treejumper

A_Smith said:


> The birds will be shipped for there first race tomorrow.


Thanks.


----------



## conditionfreak

Hope they all come home. Don't care much about how fast. Just come home.


----------



## A_Smith

*6 birds on there way to race station*

Update to post 640
AA 675 Missing
AA 676 Training
MH 1278 Missing


*6 Birds entered into this weekends race are:*
 Forecast light NNE winds, 100 mile race
AA 506
FOYS 7916
HGB 0648
CCBI 4106
NDN 14136
HANCOCK 238


----------



## A_Smith

*First PT Classic birds are clocked.*

2 of the 6 PT Classic birds shipped clocked today before knock off. 
AU14 FOYS 7916 will also be seen on the Combine results. The bird was first to arrive and clock at Al's Loft. Only the first bird appears on the combine sheet. (unless more than one wins a combine diploma from your loft)
Attached is the winspeed for the club race. The PT birds are part of this weekly race. Not all club birds shipped, are part of club race, only selected few.* ALL PT birds are part of the weekly club race.*


----------



## drifter

I had a good feeling about 7916. Too bad that I was unable to send his/her nestmate. A big tip of the hat to Al Garza for his work. Of course it's just one race.


----------



## drifter

The man handling and training 7916 is Al Guzara . Sorry about misspelling your name Al.


----------



## treejumper

*PT Race*

Looking fordward for tomorrow race to see if my bird get to fly and see how it flys .Earl


----------



## A_Smith

*5 flying in tomorrows race*

FOYS 7916 was 53rd on the combine results last week. 55 lofts 1075 birds. 

On the truck for tomorrows race:
AA 10375.....conditionfreek
TRC 809.......Lucky loft
CCBI 4106....Klondike Goldie
AA 676.........treejumper
MH 1281.......JR Brown


----------



## A_Smith

*PT classic 2nd 100*

Todays weather was not nice racing weather. Club speeds ranged from 1275.578 - 855.735 YPM. Below is the report from the club race. 3 PT birds were not clocked.


----------



## conditionfreak

Hey. My girl (?) did pretty good on a bad day.

Suh-weet.

I hope the rest of the birds make it home okay.


----------



## treejumper

conditionfreak said:


> Hey. My girl (?) did pretty good on a bad day.
> 
> Suh-weet.
> 
> I hope the rest of the birds make it home okay.


Congrats to you,your Bird did very good on a bad Day,Hope my little one makes it home to.Earl


----------



## drifter

Have the birds been shipped out for tomorrows PT Classic race? If so which ones have been shipped?


----------



## A_Smith

*only one shipped this week*



drifter said:


> Have the birds been shipped out for tomorrows PT Classic race? If so which ones have been shipped?


Only one pigeon talk classic bird shipped this week as part of our club race:

HGB 648..........Orock


----------



## A_Smith

*pt bird clocked*

HGB 648 clocked today with a speed of 1101.985ypm. The bird was the handlers 4th bird home. 

Winning bird in club was 1252ypm slowest was 948ypm


----------



## drifter

How many miles did the bird actually fly?


----------



## A_Smith

drifter said:


> How many miles did the bird actually fly?


137.268 miles to the loft


----------



## Crazy Pete

I haven't noticed my birds yet, do I have any left?
Dave


----------



## A_Smith

Crazy Pete said:


> I haven't noticed my birds yet, do I have any left?
> Dave


I have a sign in sheet for the birds in the race at the club weekly.
The missing list is:
1432
1433
4105
806
14211
14139
1278 dead
675
20702 dead
242
33 dead
10380 dead
0647

We are having a lot of losses this year and many want to make sure in great condition before shipping. If the birds are ready to compete they will be shipped. *IF* I would do the PT Classic again I would want keep all here at my loft so I would be able to know what birds are still in the race. I am giving all the information I can, I just wish it was more. Knowing what I received, I would be happy to have PT birds in my loft next year.


----------



## drifter

Are PT birds being raced this week-end and do you plan to post a list of the birds being raced?


----------



## LUCKYT

Why do you think there has been so many losses?


----------



## A_Smith

*Shipping this week -*

I had the club do a inventory of pigeon talk race birds.
9 birds still at there lofts,

These 3 are not shipping this week:
HBG 648
FOYS 20701
FOYS 31

Here are the birds that will be racing this week: 

FOYS 7916
AA 10375
TRC 809
AA 505
MH 1281
HANCOCK 238


----------



## conditionfreak

Lucky to still be around. C'mon 10375. Make it home another time. That is all I ask.


----------



## A_Smith

conditionfreak said:


> Lucky to still be around. C'mon 10375. Make it home another time. That is all I ask.


Liberated 09:15 from http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/zmw:15533.1.99999 
On there way to this area http://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:18101.1.99999
aprox. 150 airmiles


----------



## drifter

I would think by now we should have had some sort of report on the PT Classic race. Hope it wasn't a smash race.


----------



## A_Smith

*All classic birds shipped clocked*



drifter said:


> I would think by now we should have had some sort of report on the PT Classic race. Hope it wasn't a smash race.


 Knock off is at 7PM weekly  I need to get home from the club  it's a 40 minute drive home 

MH 1281 was also first home to the Renninger loft so this bird will also appear on the combine report.

Winning club speed was 1313.356ypm


----------



## conditionfreak

Hey. That's two in a row for my 10375.

Awesome job Mr. Turansky!


----------



## drifter

When you get time would you please identify the owner of the seven PT birds that you listed. I know 10375 is condition freaks bird and I sent in 7916. But I cannot find a list of sent in the other birds.


----------



## conditionfreak

While you are at it. Could you please tell us approximately how many lofts in your combine. Thanks.


----------



## Jr Brown

MH 1281 is one of the birds I sent. It is doing better than my birds here at home.


----------



## A_Smith

> When you get time would you please identify the owner of the seven PT birds that you listed. I know 10375 is condition freaks bird and I sent in 7916. But I cannot find a list of sent in the other birds
> While you are at it. Could you please tell us approximately how many lofts in your combine. Thanks. .


Approximately 60 lofts shipping in the combine YB races weekly.
The list of the 9 birds still in the race. (as of last shipping day)

FOYS 7916......drifter
HBG 648.........orock
AA 10375.......condition freak
TRC 809.........lucky loft
AA 505...........kdg71
MH 1281........jrbrown
HANCOCK 238..akbird
FOYS 20701.....eriduardo
FOYS 31..........italianbird


----------



## treejumper

505 is my flying buddys Bird Kenny Ganes.


----------



## A_Smith

*200 miles*

This week 2 PT birds were shipped on 200 mile race:
HBG 648
HANCOCK 238

Neither bird was clocked in time. So I have no report for this week.

I know there has been different ideas for the 2015 PT Classic in different posts. I also have a few changes I would do differently, IF I would do it again next year. (if anyone would want to try again here in eastern PA)
I myself like the way it is being done this year, but as a sponsor, I don't like the idea of not having much information I can report.


----------



## drifter

What bothers me about this years PT Classic is so any missing birds and no explanation as to what happened to them. Also I would prefer that all the birds race together at the same time and distance. I might or might not enter next years PT Classic. Until and when that time comes "Lets Work Together".
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYWiUErA9Kw


----------



## conditionfreak

No race this weekend?


----------



## akbird

I'm not thrilled with the way it turned out either. Up until the last few weeks I had no idea as to whether my birds were still there. I was under the impression that we would be kept informed throughout the process. Other than on this forum, I have yet to be contacted by whoever has/had my birds. I won't do this again.


----------



## A_Smith

*second 200 mile race*



akbird said:


> I'm not thrilled with the way it turned out either. Up until the last few weeks I had no idea as to whether my birds were still there. I was under the impression that we would be kept informed throughout the process. Other than on this forum, I have yet to be contacted by whoever has/had my birds. I won't do this again.



From first post: There will be a weekly club race report (full clocking) If the bird is first or second to the loft, it will also be on the combine race report . (2 bird clocking) This will be the only way to track your birds progress. Vaccinations, medications, race shipment etc. is up to the handler. Your information or handlers contact information will not be shared unless both parties agree. You will only be identified as your PT handle. (unless it is on your pedigree) EDIT must be first to loft to appear on race result. club changed combine

I am sharing the information I know, usually in a private email. Here is information I will share with all today instead of email. LNC 14212 leg and band was found on roof NO bird attached, FOYS 20701 came home with feathers missing 7 and a half on one wing 9 on other. still training to 15 miles but waiting until more feathers back before going farther again, and Hancock 238 came back to my loft Friday.  I agree IF I did this race again I would do differently. (I have ideas) BUT the birds are already flying. this has given more interest to the members flying your birds. Also there is interest from others not in NPR club, to participate in our club races, by having there birds at a NPR members loft with out of area birds like yours. WE THANK YOU FOR PARTICIPTING. As for why the losses I ask you: How are the returns in your area? Returns here in the east are high within the combines I am familiar with.

Shipped this week:
AA 10375
TRC 809
MH 1281
FOYS 7916


----------



## A_Smith

conditionfreak said:


> No race this weekend?


we ship at 7pm and knock off at 7pm. EST I post as soon as I get home.


----------



## Crazy Pete

14211 and 14212 both gone I expected better out of them, this has been a strange year big losses for a lot of people myself included. Guess I'll just have to blame it on Obama... LOL
Dave


----------



## A_Smith

Foys 7916
TRC 809
Did not clock


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, my boy had a rough day. But at least he made it home. To race another day.


----------



## Pigeon0446

conditionfreak said:


> Well, my boy had a rough day. But at least he made it home. To race another day.


It sure was a rough day for the birds. I fly pretty much the same course I'm just 130 or so miles longer then them our 100 mile station is in Allentown which is only a town or two over from where some of the lofts who are handling birds are located. Our birds were let up about 100 miles short of theirs and man were the birds beat when they got home. I'm one of the lucky ones I got 5 out of 6 home ending up 2nd 3rd 7th and 15th out of 104 birds. but from all the guys I talked to I'd say less then half the birds made it back on the day from a 200 mile race. And it wasn't like it was bad weather or there was some crazy head winds the winds were very light and what wind they did have was a tail wind and it was a beautiful day.


----------



## Jr Brown

I don't understand the results posted. I could not find the top bird listed IF 280 NPR on the PT CLassic list of birds.


----------



## drifter

A_Smith said:


> .....BAND............NPR Handler
> 
> FOYS 7916..........Al Guzara Loft
> KASTLE 1432.......Stony Cove Loft
> KASTLE 1433.......Stony Cove Loft
> AA 505...............Sawka Loft
> AA 506...............Al Guzara Loft
> CCBI 4105...........Quiet Too Loft
> CCBI 4106...........Quiet Too Loft
> TRC 806..............Quiet Too Loft
> TRC 809..............Turansky Family Loft
> LNC 14211..........Quiet Too Loft
> LNC 14212..........Turansky Family Loft
> NDN 14136.........Flying M&M Loft
> NDN 14139.........Flying M&M Loft
> MH 1278............Ken Paukovits
> MH 1281............Renninger Family Loft
> AA 675..............Ken Paukovits
> AA 676..............Ken Paukovits
> FOYS 20701......Stony Cove Loft
> FOYS 20702......Renninger Family Loft
> HANCOCK 238...Quiet Time Loft
> HANCOCK 242...Al Guzara Loft
> FOYS 31...........Stony Cove Loft
> FOYS 33...........Quiet Time Loft
> AA 10380.........Renninger Family Loft
> AA 10375.........Turansky Family Loft
> HBG 0647........Quiet Time Loft
> HBG 0648........Turansky Family Loft
> 
> 
> 1. Jwbriggs....................TX.........
> 2. Crazy Pete .................NE........received
> 3. Bhymer ......................LA.......
> 4. Redtop .......................AL........received
> 5. Italianbird101 .............PA........received
> 6. Akbird .......................OR........received
> 7. Eriduardo ...................IN........received
> 8. Jr Brown ....................PA........received
> 9. Orock .........................PA.......received
> 10. Kdg71 ......................KY........received
> 11. Treejumper ...............KY........received
> 12. Conditionfreek ..........OH........received
> 13. Kastle loft .................KY........received
> 14. Arrowhead loft EAST ....MD......
> 15. Southtown Racers........MO.......
> 16. Xueoo ........................CA.......
> 17. Brown Family Loft .......IN........received
> 18. Danny Kilgore ............CA........
> 19. FT33 ..........................OR.......
> 20. Levi's Loft ..................TX.......
> 21. The Rookie .................CA.......
> 22. Polar Bear ..................KY.......
> 23. Ejb3810 .....................MN......
> 24. Drifter ........................TX........received
> 25. Nomadsloft..................GA.........
> 26. Benson 1.....................CO........
> 27. The Pigeon Shack.........CA.......
> 28. Luckyloft.....................NC........received
> 29. Klondike goldie............TX........received
> 30. Cody_MFL...................TX.......
> 
> I should of received all entries by today. The official list is in this post. Thank you to all that have shipped birds, and also for the donations I have received for the club. I will do my best to make this years PT Classic a success.


Well, I dunno this is the official list.


----------



## Flapdoodle

Jr Brown said:


> I don't understand the results posted. I could not find the top bird listed IF 280 NPR on the PT Classic list of birds.


If I am reading it right. Just following the posts from A-Smith. 

Four birds were shipped from PT:

AA 10375
TRC 809
MH 1281
FOYS 7916

The results list: 

MH 1281 2nd
AA 10375 3rd 

Did not clock:

Foys 7916
TRC 809

The bird you are questioning was not a PT bird.


----------



## A_Smith

Flapdoodle said:


> If I am reading it right. Just following the posts from A-Smith.
> 
> Four birds were shipped from PT:
> 
> AA 10375
> TRC 809
> MH 1281
> FOYS 7916
> 
> The results list:
> 
> MH 1281 2nd
> AA 10375 3rd
> 
> Did not clock:
> 
> Foys 7916
> TRC 809
> 
> The bird you are questioning was not a PT bird.


This post is correct. The result I post is from our club race, ONLY 56 birds nominated for this weekly race, 27 of them are PT birds. 21 birds still flying, 8 of them are PT birds. IF all 30 PT members who reserved a perch, sent there birds, there would of been a lot more in the weekly race. That is what I was hoping for, and the results would be more exciting to watch too. There was 60 PT perches reserved  I received less than 1/2 or the birds that reserved a spot.


----------



## conditionfreak

Could you please explain to me, what "27 of them are PT birds. 21 birds still flying, 8 of them are PT birds", actually means? It just doesn't make sense to me. And why is band #208 on the results above, if it is not a PT entry? Maybe I am missing something.

But no worries. You are doing a good job. I am just having a hard time understanding all of these numbers being thrown about, with no explainations.


----------



## A_Smith

conditionfreak said:


> Could you please explain to me, what "27 of them are PT birds. 21 birds still flying, 8 of them are PT birds", actually means? It just doesn't make sense to me. And why is band #208 on the results above, if it is not a PT entry? Maybe I am missing something.
> 
> But no worries. You are doing a good job. I am just having a hard time understanding all of these numbers being thrown about, with no explainations.


I'll break it down for all to read.
56 birds were nominated as club birds before they even left the loft. These birds are for full weekly club clocking. This is something we are trying for our first time as a club this year due to the PT birds, we want to share any information we can. 
27 of those birds nominated (started with 56 nominated birds) are pigeon talk birds. They were automatically nominated.
21 birds out of the 56 total number of nominated birds are still at there handlers lofts.
8 of the 21 Pigeon Talk birds, are still available for the race 
#208 was one of the 56 birds that were nominated for the weekly club race. The bird went to the race. So when I did the winspeed print out it was on the sheet.
The nominated birds will also be flying with the PT classic. BUT only the PT classic birds will win a trophy, as the 2014 PT classic winner. The club winner will also get a trophy for overall winner of club race. There is great interest in doing a club race next year thanks to all PT birds that were received. This may be a great start to a new club tradition.


----------



## A_Smith

*NO race this week*

The combine has a special race this week. Only birds with special bands fly this week NO PIGEON TALK BIRDS FLYING THIS WEEK.There are only 2 races left. a 100 on Oct. 12 and the PT Classic 300 OCT. 19th weather pending.


----------



## conditionfreak

A_Smith said:


> I'll break it down for all to read.
> *56 birds were nominated as club birds before they even left the loft. These birds are for full weekly club clocking*. This is something we are trying for our first time as a club this year due to the PT birds, we want to share any information we can.
> 27 of those birds nominated (started with 56 nominated birds) are pigeon talk birds. They were automatically nominated.
> 21 birds out of the 56 total number of nominated birds are still at there handlers lofts.
> 8 of the 21 Pigeon Talk birds, are still available for the race
> #208 was one of the 56 birds that were nominated for the weekly club race. The bird went to the race. So when I did the winspeed print out it was on the sheet.
> The nominated birds will also be flying with the PT classic. BUT only the PT classic birds will win a trophy, as the 2014 PT classic winner. The club winner will also get a trophy for overall winner of club race. There is great interest in doing a club race next year thanks to all PT birds that were received. This may be a great start to a new club tradition.


I guess the part I highlighted above, is the part I am having a problem understanding. Maybe your club does something I am unfamiliar with.

What is the meaning of "nominated"? (I know the definition of the word. But I don't know how it relates to pigeon racing) Don't club members fly whatever bird they choose to fly, as long as it is banded 2014?


----------



## A_Smith

conditionfreak said:


> I guess the part I highlighted above, is the part I am having a problem understanding. Maybe your club does something I am unfamiliar with.
> 
> What is the meaning of "nominated"? (I know the definition of the word. But I don't know how it relates to pigeon racing) Don't club members fly whatever bird they choose to fly, as long as it is banded 2014?



Yes the guys fly what ever birds they want. it was a nomination so I didn't do full clocking for 200 birds a week. Each member was limited to a number of birds eligible. So a instant report was available for pigeon talk. I'm already asked for results here on PT before the club even knocks off the clocks. 
It is also something new the club is trying.


----------



## A_Smith

*100 mile race*

PT birds shipped to 100 mile race:
FOYS 7916
AA 10375
AA 505
HANCOCK 238


----------



## A_Smith

All PT birds shipped this week are home

Club winner was 1176.519ypm

AA 10375 1067.671
AA 505 871.256
Hancock 238 650.978
FOYS 7916 came home but was not clocked. 
The electronic clock at the loft did not work for any of Al's birds.


----------



## conditionfreak

My 10375 has done well against the PT competition, through the regular season. He has done decent against the club competition as well. I am hopeful.


Now for the big one next weekend. Good luck to all.


----------



## drifter

My 7916 didn't clock in because Al's electronic clock wasn't working. I'm disappointed, I'm sure Al is disappointed too. But, Sunday the Dallas Cowboys beat the Seattle Seahawks, last years Super Bowl champs and that was more important than a pigeon race.


----------



## M Kurps

Whoa , around here nothing is more important than a pigeon race ! Lol
Kurps


----------



## drifter

Hey, I'm sure my bird came in first, it's just that Al's electronic clock wasn't working. I hope that electronic clock gets fixed before the 200 mile race.


----------



## A_Smith

M Kurps said:


> Whoa , around here nothing is more important than a pigeon race ! Lol
> Kurps


I agree. Even my girlfriend calls me bird brain.


----------



## drifter

When is the 200 mile race, somehow my race schedule got erased?


----------



## conditionfreak

drifter said:


> Hey, I'm sure my bird came in first, it's just that Al's electronic clock wasn't working. I hope that electronic clock gets fixed before the 200 mile race.


I wish I had a quarter for every time I have been told that I was beat, if only the clock had not malfunctioned. 

If I understand correctly. There is only one race left. A 300 for the Pigeon Talk Championship.

Mr. Bird Brain Smith, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## drifter

drifter said:


> Hey, I'm sure my bird came in first, it's just that Al's electronic clock wasn't working. I hope that electronic clock gets fixed before the 200 mile race.


I suppose the next race is the final 300 mile race, but I've lost my race schedule.


----------



## A_Smith

2014 PIGEON TALK CLASSIC 
Shipping OCT. 18 Birds race home OCT. 19th
(weather pending)


----------



## conditionfreak

I will hold off on giving you an address to send my trophy too, until after the race.


----------



## conditionfreak

conditionfreak said:


> I will hold off on giving you an address to send my trophy too, until after the race.


I'm disappointed that no one bit on my trash talking I quoted above. This place is getting boring.


----------



## ssyyb2

Your the only one with birds left so was it really bragging ;-)


----------



## conditionfreak

Ssyybfamloft said:


> Your the only one with birds left so was it really bragging ;-)


Not exactly true. But close. 

There is something to be said for just surviving.


----------



## Jr Brown

OK, I will join in on this. I like to trash talk a little, especially since I still have the best bird in this race. Alan, just to make sure you have it right for the name engraving, it's spelled Clark Berger IF14 MH1281


----------



## conditionfreak

Jr Brown said:


> OK, I will join in on this. I like to trash talk a little, especially since I still have the best bird in this race. Alan, just to make sure you have it right for the name engraving, it's spelled Clark Berger IF14 MH1281


I won't even ask what evidence you have that your bird is the best left in this event.

What I will ask, is whether you would like to bet some ice cream on which of our two birds finishes in front. 

P.S. I like Butter Pecan.


----------



## Jr Brown

conditionfreak said:


> I won't even ask what evidence you have that your bird is the best left in this event.
> 
> What I will ask, is whether you would like to bet some ice cream on which of our two birds finishes in front.
> 
> P.S. I like Butter Pecan.


I like chocolate peanut butter, I'm not sure how you will get it to me without it melting.


----------



## conditionfreak

Jr Brown said:


> I like chocolate peanut butter, I'm not sure how you will get it to me without it melting.


My pigeons are fast.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Jr Brown said:


> I like chocolate peanut butter, I'm not sure how you will get it to me without it melting.


The same way I sent it to him last year, money does not melt. LOL
Dave


----------



## Jr Brown

Did conditionfreak win last year?


----------



## Crazy Pete

Jr Brown said:


> Did conditionfreak win last year?


No but a true gentleman did SouthTown Racers, he won 2 years in a row. He didn't fly this year so the rest of us would have a chance.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Jr Brown said:


> Did conditionfreak win last year?


I won ice cream. Butter Pecan.


----------



## treejumper

Kenny Ganes my flying Budy got one Bird in,his first year Banding young Birds,I hope his Bird is there to the end,Good luck Kenny.


----------



## drifter

My bird doesn't have a chance unless the handler, Al Guzara, gets his electronic clock fixed.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I like to gamble tell me a little about your birds so I know witch one to bet on, I like banana split. Pics would be nice
Dave


----------



## Jr Brown

Probably no one has any pictures of the birds since we sent them out when they were a bout 1 month old. Or did you mean you want to see pictures of the guys that sent them to the PT Classic?


----------



## conditionfreak

It is probably too early to tell about my entry. But what the heck.

Both of the parents came from a fellow flyer friend of mine, who is now deceased. His name is (was) Kevin Pezell. He flew with the Cincinnati combine and was one heck of a flyer. He obtained most of his birds from Bobby Gonzales in Florida, I believe. I never asked for or received pedigrees or information on them, as they were gifted to me as young birds. Kevin did tell me to put them into my breeding loft and not take the chance of losing them by racing them. But I must admit, I raced them for several years. Because I wanted to know what I was breeding from, consistency wise. If and when I bred from them. I lost many birds during those years. But not these two. No matter what type of race or distance. They often came home from short races, in just average time. Nothing special. But as the distances got to around 300 or more. They performed better.

The mother is a 600 mile winner. All white except for blue check wings. Like she has a saddle. She was my first bird home on several races, but never won any until I sent her to the 600.

The father is a big blue bar. He is a 500 mile winner, and won some shorter races.

I sent nest mates out of this pair, to the PTC, but one went missing early on. So I have one in the hunt, and it has been doing decent thus far. But that is probably due to good handling by the loft manager who has the bird.

I hope to win. But above all else. I just want the bird to make it home. That is the type of birds I breed from. Birds that come home no matter what. Doesn't always happen. But it is what I strive for with my pigeons. I don't pursue speed too much. Just consistency in homing.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Jr Brown said:


> Probably no one has any pictures of the birds since we sent them out when they were a bout 1 month old. Or did you mean you want to see pictures of the guys that sent them to the PT Classic?


I just want to know about the parents or siblings, just about the bird I don't care what you look like. LOL
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete

With all the tech we have now it would be nice if they could take a pic of the birds with there phone and text it to some one to post, really with a bet as important as ice cream we need a pic.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Dave. Can you judge a good bird from a pic? A book by its cover?


----------



## Jr Brown

My entry that is still flying is MH1281 B/B. I spoke with the handler, Lonnie Renninger about 2 weeks ago. He was feeling very good about the bird. He said he really like the way it feels. He has been flying a long time and if he is confident, then I am confident.
The bird is out of a straight bred Houben hen crossed with a B/C Janseen cock. Both parents were raced by me, the hen did very well, the cock is average.
And while I have not flown at the top this year, again, the few birds I sent out have done exceptionally well (see this years LBRA results) a true credit to the handlers.


----------



## Jr Brown

Maybe Al can post a picture after the race with the handler, the bird, and the trophy.
And then he can send the trophy to my address. Place your bets!


----------



## Crazy Pete

conditionfreak said:


> Dave. Can you judge a good bird from a pic? A book by its cover?


Not at all like I said I like to gamble, I just want as much info as possible. LOL
Dave


----------



## A_Smith

*2014 Pigeon Talk Classic*

The birds are on the truck. 10/18/2014
Photos were taken before shipping 
Photos posted here: https://www.facebook.com/al.smith.3...2495.1073741827.1082780999&type=3&uploaded=15
Birds that made it to the race:
......bird.........color..........breeder.............handler
FOYS 7916...... BC..........Drifter.............Al Guzarra
AA 10375........DCWF.....Conditionfreak .....Al Turansky
AA 505............BC..........kdg71..............Andy Sawka
MH 1281..........BB..........JrBrown..........Lonnie Renninger
HANCOCK 238......GRIZ.......akbird.........Al Smith

Race station: Claysville PA. (bowen's survey 3135) 
Approximately 300 miles. 
Weather: http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/zmw:15323.1.99999 

Best of luck to all.


----------



## conditionfreak

Good luck to all participants.

Sucks that there are only five still in the hunt. Some good birds were lost. I am positive of that.

But that is pigeon racing. 33 1/3% handling. 33 1/3% genetics, and 33 1/3% luck.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Wow that's a tough one but I like the wing on Walt's bird the best, That's not the bird you had in the pic so what is this bird?
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

The bird is the one I described above. I just picked out the wrong picture from all of the pictures I have on file. I could not remember the coloration of 10375. So, right description but wrong pic (which I deleted).


----------



## conditionfreak

Going by the pictures A. Smith provided. I like JR Browns #1281. But I tend to gravitate to blue bars, as a general rule. I do not like blue checks. Especially if they are dark check (like my entry). And yes, I know colors don't fly. Pigeons do. 

Of course, my 10375 is going to really win. I mean, seriously. How could it not? It's a Thomas. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## drifter

Uh-oh! Looks as if one of my birds flight feathers is not not fully grown back in, I wonder what the other wing looks like.


----------



## M Kurps

I"ll say good luck to everyone ! It looks like a tough one may be in store as it is quite windy here today.
Kurps


----------



## Jr Brown

How do you bring up the pictures after clicking the link? I don't see them listed on the page that opens. Do you need a facebook account?


----------



## Jr Brown

I spoke last night with the handler who has my bird. He pulled her off 8 day old eggs to send her last night. You still have time to place your bets!


----------



## Crazy Pete

These birds are the entries in the Pigeon Talk Classic race
Thought I could copy the pic, guess not... Yes you need a FB account


----------



## A_Smith

I want to get in on the trash talk. 
238 has made it home from each race she been on.  
The strong winds are not in favor of my loft, BUT that is when I usually do best.  
My ice cream preference is mint chocolate chip. 

*Liberation was at 9:15*


----------



## drifter

Jr Brown said:


> How do you bring up the pictures after clicking the link? I don't see them listed on the page that opens. Do you need a facebook account?


Yep, you do have to have a facebook account.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well Walt is betting on his bird and so am I, now just how many people will be sending us ice cream $$? I can see it now I'm going to gain 5 lbs.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete

I'm not betting that he will win the race, just that he is faster than yours.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

I will buy ice cream for the owner of each bird in the PTC event, that beats my bird home.

Not a bet. You don't have to buy me ice cream, after I win.


----------



## drifter

If I were betting I think I would bet on Walt's bird. Just a thought but it seems to me that most of my birds are just too large. It seems to me that a smaller medium sized bird would be more suitable for racing. I have no evidence to back up this idea, but it would seem that the larger birds like mine would tire too easily on the longer races.


----------



## A_Smith

here is a jpeg from my facebook


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well they have been on the wing for over 8 hrs. hows it going any birds yet?
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

May be a two day race and they don't knock off until tomorrow sometime.

I don't know.


----------



## drifter

What if the first bird home comes in three days from today, is he still considered the winner of the PT Classic? As far as I know there has been no time limit set on how quickly he has to be back to win.


----------



## LUCKYT

save me from looking it up, what was the distance?


----------



## conditionfreak

A_Smith said:


> The birds are on the truck. 10/18/2014
> Photos were taken before shipping
> Photos posted here: https://www.facebook.com/al.smith.3...2495.1073741827.1082780999&type=3&uploaded=15
> Birds that made it to the race:
> ......bird.........color..........breeder.............handler
> FOYS 7916...... BC..........Drifter.............Al Guzarra
> AA 10375........DCWF.....Conditionfreak .....Al Turansky
> AA 505............BC..........kdg71..............Andy Sawka
> MH 1281..........BB..........JrBrown..........Lonnie Renninger
> HANCOCK 238......GRIZ.......akbird.........Al Smith
> 
> Race station: Claysville PA. (bowen's survey 3135)
> *Approximately 300 miles*.
> Weather: http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/zmw:15323.1.99999
> 
> Best of luck to all.


See above....


----------



## A_Smith

*another Knock-off tomorrow*

We shipped 138 birds in our club.
10 lofts competing
There was only 15 birds home today  from 4 lofts
None of them were from Pigeon Talk Classic entries. 
There will be another knock-off tomorrow night, so there is another day of clocking time available for the Pigeon Talk Classic, The race is not over yet.


----------



## conditionfreak

Uh oh. It might boil down to just one PT bird making it home. Ever.


----------



## conditionfreak

I predict 10375 will clock tomorrow morning at 08:53 am.

Or not.


----------



## treejumper

It would be nice to see 505 kdg71 bird come in, first race he ever enter so I pulling for him,but what good can I do it.


----------



## A_Smith

*ice cream*

There is a PT Classic winner.  BUT the race is not over until knock-off tonight. (7pm)


----------



## treejumper

you sure know how to lift us up to knock us Down.if you give us 5 guess we could probably get it lol.thanks Congrats to the winner.


----------



## conditionfreak

Congrats to the winner. Whomever it is.

But I hope all of the birds make it home at some point. They are a fine group of five racing homers.

I do find it disconcerting that in all of these Pigeon Talk Classic events. We participants never win the combines. We are sending very good birds, from all across the country. There is no doubt about that.

I won't be here this evening for the results. I have a poker game at knock-off time.


----------



## drifter

conditionfreak said:


> I predict 10375 will clock tomorrow morning at 08:53 am.
> 
> Or not.


Could it be that you have already received some inside information?


----------



## conditionfreak

drifter said:


> Could it be that you have already received some inside information?


Ha Ha

Since I posted that prediction the night before. I don't know how I could have.

Ha Ha

I based it on my past experiences of 300 mile races, whereupon birds came in the next morning (2nd day). The last two I had do that. Came in at 08:53 am.

I have no inside information about this whatsoever. It is just a fun guess.


----------



## conditionfreak

A_Smith said:


> There is a PT Classic winner.  BUT the race is not over until knock-off tonight. (7pm)


Reading between the lines of this post. I think that HANCOCK 238 came home this morning. The bird flown by A. Smith.

(And no, I don't have any inside information whatsoever) Other than A. Smith seems to be excited about ice cream.


----------



## drifter

Even if you did I don't see it as being important.


----------



## A_Smith

*the 2014 Pigeon Talk Classic winner is*

First I want to thank all who sent birds. This was a very tough young bird season for our combine and other combines in the area. Just having your entry return home was an accomplishment. It took a good bird to still be in the loft after this season. 2 of the 5 that were shipped came home today. I will report if any more make it home.

And the winner is:
CONDITIONFREAK's...... AA 10375 DCWF.....clocked 08:09:02......692.518
KDG71's...................... AA 505 BC............clocked 13:16:35.......483.117

10375..raced 256.557 AND 505.. raced 263.401 miles in the 2014 PT Classic race


----------



## Jr Brown

conditionfreak said:


> I will buy ice cream for the owner of each bird in the PTC event, that beats my bird home.
> 
> Not a bet. You don't have to buy me ice cream, after I win.


Congratulations! Well you don't have to buy anyone ice cream. Of course you said we don't have to buy you any either.
How about we all chip in and buy you a nice trophy.
Al can you take care of that please.


----------



## treejumper

A_Smith said:


> First I want to thank all who sent birds. This was a very tough young bird season for our combine and other combines in the area. Just having your entry return home was an accomplishment. It took a good bird to still be in the loft after this season. 2 of the 5 that were shipped came home today. I will report if any more make it home.
> 
> And the winner is:
> CONDITIONFREAK's...... AA 10375 DCWF.....clocked 08:09:02......692.518
> KDG71's...................... AA 505 BC............clocked 13:16:35.......483.117
> 
> 10375..raced 256.557 AND 505.. raced 263.401 miles in the 2014 PT Classic race


Congrats to Conditionfreak and KDG71.This was KDG71 first year babding Birds I am so happy for Him.


----------



## conditionfreak

Just got home from a poker tournament and find this. More than makes up for the $20 bucks I lost playing poker.

I give thanks to A. Smith for all he did to help keep the Pigeon Talk Classic alive. Mr. Smith, please convey a hearty "THAN YOU" to the handler, Al Turansky. He did very well, and must be a good flyer in your combine.

I wasn't too far off on the clocking time guess. 

No need to chip in for a trophy. I am just as happy, with or without one. But thanks for the thought.


----------



## conditionfreak

A few years ago. I bred the winner of the Pigeon Talk Classic. But I had donated that bird (the "Blue Bomber"), to another member here, so that he could participate. So officially he won the event that year.

So I count this as a second PTC win for me. Although it is officially my first and only PTC win.

Obviously a tough race. And like I have said many times. I don't breed for speed. I breed for birds that come home from tough races. Paid off this time.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well congrats Walt, maybe I can judge a book by it's cover. LOL
Dave


----------



## Jr Brown

No need to chip in for a trophy. I am just as happy, with or without one. But thanks for the thought.[/QUOTE]

When I suggested that we chip in for a trophy, I was attempting to be funny. You are getting a trophy. That was the stated prize from the beginning. We did all chip in when we donated $10.00 each on entering the birds back in spring.
Enjoy the trophy. Post a picture when you get it.


----------



## drifter

Walt congrats. on the win. It was your time.


----------



## ssyyb2

Congrats Walt! Oh and the winner hosts next years PTC ;-)


----------



## Flapdoodle

congrats Walt!


----------



## Josepe

Congrats Walt! Well deserved.


----------



## conditionfreak

Even though the bird is not mine any more. I have decided I wanted to give it a name.

I am naming it "Perseverance".

Just in case sometime, we post a list of the birds that have won the PTC over the years.


----------



## drifter

Does anyone know the sex of Walts winning bird?


----------



## conditionfreak

It was listed on the race result sheets as a cock. But with young birds, that can often mean nothing.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well if you go to the Face Book page and zoom in on the pic I would vote for it to be a cock bird, but what do I know.
Dave


----------



## ssyyb2

Crazy Pete said:


> Well if you go to the Face Book page and zoom in on the pic I would vote for it to be a cock bird, but what do I know.
> Dave


You know how to use Facebook and zoom on pictures...... Creepy!


----------



## Crazy Pete

My10 year old grandson is a good tutor, he even has me taking some classes through Khan Academy.
Dave


----------



## M Kurps

Congratulations to Conditionfreak and Al on the PT Classic win !!
Kurps


----------



## Jr Brown

A_Smith said:


> First I want to thank all who sent birds. This was a very tough young bird season for our combine and other combines in the area. Just having your entry return home was an accomplishment. It took a good bird to still be in the loft after this season. 2 of the 5 that were shipped came home today. I will report if any more make it home.
> 
> And the winner is:
> CONDITIONFREAK's...... AA 10375 DCWF.....clocked 08:09:02......692.518
> KDG71's...................... AA 505 BC............clocked 13:16:35.......483.117
> 
> 10375..raced 256.557 AND 505.. raced 263.401 miles in the 2014 PT Classic race


Do we know if any more made it home? Do we have a 3rd, 4th, and/or 5th
place winner?


----------



## A_Smith

I have heard of no more birds making it home as of today.
Conditionfreak decided on a plaque instead of a trophy. I took a photo yesterday of the winner and will order the award this week.


----------



## ssyyb2

Dang don't most pigeons have tails?


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. Probably why it won the event. Had a hawk chasing it. Up close and personal. Ha Ha


----------



## Kastle Loft

Walt I don't remember if I said it yet, but CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## A_Smith

The USPS confirmed delivery of plaque yesterday.


----------



## conditionfreak

Thanks to all for their congratulatory comments. It was fun all the way.

I received the plague and it is very nice. It has a large picture of the winning bird on it, the same pic you all have seen).

With a close inspection, I think that the tail is there. But held high and just under the wing tips.

Or, it is missing its tail.


----------



## A_Smith

The bird has it's tail. I didn't notice that it looked like it was not there on the photo until the bird was released and flew back home.


----------

